# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Hedef Ordu Neden ?

## bozok

*Hedef Ordu Neden ?*


*Ahmet Kılıçaslan AYTAR*
*Türk Kemalist Haber*
*24.03.2008* 



Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri,Türk Bağımsızlık Savaşının Türk Halkıyla birlikte sahibidir.

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri;Atatürk ilke ve inkilaplarının,şartlar ne olursa olsun yılmaz bekçisidir.

Değişen Dünya Politikaları karşısında,

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri;Türkiyenin Milli Misak'tan kaynaklanan haklarının güvencesidir.

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri;Ege, Kıbrıs,Kuzey Irak,Ermenistan sorunlarının amansız takipçisidir.

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri ;irtica ve bölücülüğün düşmanıdır.
.......... 

Emperyalizm; B.O.P ve A.B. çıkarları doğrultusunda,
Türkiye'nin ; Atatürk'ten kaynaklanan direncini kırmak zorundadır.
Atatürk'çülüğün öbek görevini yapan; Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri;psikolojik savaş teknikleriyle bu direncinden vazgeçirilmelidir.

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerin insan kaynakları arasına bu teknikleri salacak ajan provakatörler sızdırılmalıdır.

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin Türk Siyasetinde ,Anayasadan kuvvet bulan ağırlığının ,yine bu teknikler kullanılarak yokedilmesi sağlanmalıdır.

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri,Başbakana dahi değil Savunma Bakanlığına bağlı memur bir kuruluş haline getirilmelidir.

A.B ortağı Yunanistan'ın milli çıkarları için Ege Ordusu dağıtılmalıdır.

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri,A.B ortağı Güney Kıbrıs Cumhuriyetinin ,Kıbrıs projesi lehinde işgalci olduğu Kıbrıs'tan çekilmelidir. 

Türk Jandarma Kuvvetleri tasfiye edilmelidir.üylece ,özellikle Doğu ve Güney sınırları kullanılarak yapılan;uyuşturucu ,ve silah kaçakçılığından sağlanan müthiş rant Türk Devletinin kontrolünden çıkıp , libere edilmelidir. İşsiz kalan Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri,kışlalarında oturup dedikodu yapmamalıdır. Bunun için Emperyalizm emrinde şimdi Kanada'nın yerine Afganistan'a gitmelidirler.

Emperyalizm'in ve Türkiye'nin ortak düşmanı İran'dır.Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri bundan böyle,potansiyel İran Savaşı için hazır olmalıdır.Silah envanterini İran silah dengesine göre belirlemelidir. 

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri,yaptığı son operasyonlar ile ortak düşmanımız P.K.K nın terör ayağını kırmıştır.şimdi Türkiye'deki halkların siyasal ve ekonomik gelişmelerinin müştereken belirlenmesi gerekir ve bu tam bir sivil politika işidir.Kürt politikası siyasallaşmalıdır. 
..........

A.B.D.Emperyalizminin en derin adamı Mr.Cheney,bugün ,çantasında bu ajanda ile Türkiye'ye geliyor.

*Emperyalizm , bölgede haracını istiyor.*

A.K.P tam teslimiyet politikası uyguluyor.

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri,halkının aynen kurtuluştaki duygularını,özlemlerini de sırtlamış olarak,

Atatürk ilke ve inkilapları doğrultusunda,

Bağımsız Türkiye için dimdik ayakta duruyor ! 
..........

Atatürkçü Türk Halkı , Ordusuna komut veriyor:

-ASKER,DİKKAT !...
-HAZIR OL ! ...

----------


## bozok

*O DüşMAN SOROS*

 



*Büyükanıt, TSK’yı yıpratmayı hedef alan TESEV için “Raporlar kimlerin desteğiyle hazırlanıyor, tahmin ediyorum” demişti. Genelkurmay Başkanı’nı doğrulayan itiraf bir yıl sonra TESEV Başkanı Can Paker’den geldi.*

“Türkiye’ye her yıl 2 milyon dolar gönderiyor” diyen Paker, Soros’un bu parayı iyilik olsun diye dağıttığını iddia ederken şunları söyledi: Adamın 12 milyar dolar serveti var, 600 milyon dolarını dağıtıyor... 


*Para, Yahudi’den* 
*hakaret TESEV’den*


Org. Büyükanıt’ın 
tahmin ettiği adam 
SOROS

Genelkurmay Başkanı, TESEV’in yayınladığı Almanağı eleştirirken, “Bu tür raporlar kimlerin desteğiyle hazırlanıyor bilmiyorum. Bir kısmını sadece tahmin ediyorum” ifadesini kullanmıştı

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni hedef alan TESEV’in arkasındaki gücün, yapılan itirafla Soros olduğu gerçeği gün yüzüne çıktı. TESEV Başkanı Paker, Soros’un, Türkiye’ye her yıl 2 milyon dolar gönderdiğini söyledi.

Hazırladığı Almanak’la Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni hedef alan TESEV’i, ünlü Yahudi finans spekülatörü George Soros’un fonladığı ortaya çıktı. TESEV Başkanı Can Paker, Sorus’un Türkiye’ye her yıl 2 milyon dolar gönderdiğini söyledi. Aynı zamanda Soros’un kurduğu Açık Toplum Enstitüsü’nün de Danışma Kurulu Başkanı olan Can Paker, Sabah gazetesine yaptığı açıklamada ilginç itiraflarda bulundu. Açıklamasında, dünyaca ünlü Yahudi spekülatör Soros’a övgüler yağdıran Can Paker, şunları söyledi: “Soros’un iki yanı var; biri işadamı ve spekülatör olması. İkincisi ise ’Açık Toplum’ dünya görüşüne çok inanmış biri ve bu iddialarını gerçekleştirmek için para harcıyor.. Soros, Bush’un iktidardan inmesi için 15 milyon dolar harcadı. Soros, ’Açık Toplum’ fikri için dünyada yılda 600-700 milyon dolar harcıyor. Yarısından çoğunu açık toplum olmadığını düşündüğü Amerika’da harcıyor.” 


*Hobileri uğruna...*
Açık Toplum Enstitüsü’nün Türkiye’de harcadığı paranın yılda 2 milyon dolar civarında olduğunu belirten Paker, “O da gayet şeffaftır. Hiçbir proje parasal olarak üçte birden fazla desteklemez. Projelerin üçte ikisini başka birileri destekliyor. Ben de enstitünün danışma kurul başkanıyım. Hangi projenin destekleneceğine biz karar veriyoruz. Sokak çocuklarından sanata kadar birçok projeyi destekliyoruz” diye konuştu. Soros’un bu parayı ’hobileri’ uğruna Türkiye’ye gönderdiğini ifade eden Paker, “Tabii insanları, bu adamın bu parayı hobi ve ideal olarak harcadığına ikna etmek zor. Adamın 12 milyar dolar serveti var. Bunun 600 milyon dolarını her yıl bu işe harcıyor. ‘Niye harcıyor, mutlaka menfaati vardır’ deniliyor. Ama Soros 75 yaşına gelmiş; yatı, uçağı sevmiyor. Bu onu mutlu ediyor” diye konuştu. 


*Trilyonlarını ABD*
*için harcayan Yahudi*
Yahudi asıllı dünyaca ünlü finans spekülatörü Soros, ABD’nin sözde demokrasi operasyonlarında başrolü oynamıştı

ABD’nin, demokrasi adı altında, yabancı ülkelerde sivil kuruluşlar aracılığıyla gerçekleştirdiği sivil operasyonlar, ünlü spekülatör George Soros’un adıyla özdeşleşti. ABD derin devleti, dış operasyonlar için önce CCF’yi kurmuştu. ürgüt, CIA’nın oluşturduğu yayın ve konferans örtüsünü kullanarak dış ülkelerdeki bağlantılarını sağlamıştı. Politik operasyonlarda CIA bağlantısı sorun yaratmaya başladığında, özel kuruluşlar devreye sokuldu. Artık ’demokrasi projesi’nin vitrininde bu kuruluşlar sahneye çıktı. 1979’da Açık Toplum Enstitüsü’nü kuran, Amerika’nın dış politikasını yöneten CFR örgütünün en aktif üyesi olan Soros, ABD derin devletinin dış ülkelerde; özellikle de Türk cumhuriyetlerindeki “örtülü” ve “gizli” operasyonlarının simge ismi. 

*TSK’ya dil uzattı*
Trilyonlarını ABD için harcayan Yahudi spekülatör George Soros, Sabancı üniversitesi’nde verdiği konferansta, *“Türkiye’nin ihraç etmesi gereken şey ordusudur”* diyerek Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne dil uzatmıştı. Soros, Eylül 2001’de İstanbul’da açtığı ofisiyle Türkiye’de “Avrupa Birliği, eğitim, siyasi reform, medya, kadın hakları, sivil toplum örgütleri ve bölgesel farklılıklar” başlıkları altında projelere destek vermişti. Bu tür projelere her yıl 400 milyon dolar tutarında kaynak ayırdıklarını belirten Soros, “Bu para ciddi etki yaratıyor” ifadesini kullanmıştı.

*Türkiye’ye 8 milyon dolar*
Vakıflarla demokrasiyi teşvik etmeyi amaçlıadıklarını kaydeden ünlü spekülatör Soros, “Dünyanın her yanında böyle süreçleri destekliyorum. şu anda Liberya’da yapıyoruz, Nepal’de de yapabiliriz. Türkiye’de de son 5 yılda 8 milyon dolar harcadık” demişti. Enstitünün 5 yılda bir düzenlenen son toplantısı Türkiye’de gerçekleştirilmiş, İstanbul’da verilen yemeğe Devlet Bakanı Ali Babacan’ın yanı sıra 350 kişi katılmıştı. Babacan’ın Soros’la görüşmesi, Emin şirin tarafından soru önergesiyle Meclis’e taşınmıştı.


*İlk kurban* 
*SSCB olmuştu*
TESEV Başkanı Can Paker, aynı zamanda Soros’un kurucusu olduğu Açık Toplum Enstitüsü’nün de Danışma Kurulu Başkanı.

ABD emperyalizminin dünya genelinde gerçekleştirdiği demokrasi operasyonunun ilk kurbanı dağılan SSCB olmuş, daha sonra da Orta Asya ülkelerinde, yani bağımsızlığını yeni kazanmış Türk Cumhuriyetleri’nde alt operasyonların startı verilmişti. üzellikle petrol ve doğalgaz zengini Türk Cumhuriyetlerini işin başında denetim altına almak ve Türklerin bir araya gelerek bir “süper güç” haline dönüşmelerini engellemek amacıyla başlatılan operasyonun ilk adımı, Türkiye ile Türk Cumhuriyetleri arasındaki ilişkilerin kopmasını sağlamaktı. 

*Kadife devrimlere katkı*
Bunun için de NED kaynaklarıyla beslenen sivil toplum örgütleri, Azerbaycan, Gürcistan, Türkmenistan, Kırgızistan, üzbekistan ve Kazakistan’da yapılandı. Yeni cumhuriyetlerin, Batı’nın ve ABD’nin çıkarlarına zarar vermeyecek şekilde kurulması operasyonunun arabulucusu ise Türkiye oldu. Soros’un adı özellikle Sovyetler Birliği’nin dağılmasından sonra kurulan ülkelerde yönetim değişikliklerine kadar varan toplumsal hareketler ve öğrenci ayaklanmalarında geçiyor. Soros’un, Ukrayna, Gürcistan ve Kırgızistan’da yönetimlerin kadife devrimlerle devrilmesinde katkısı tüm dünyada biliniyor. ünlü yahudi spekülatör, kurduğu vakıf ve fonla, milyarlarca doları yönetiyor. 


*El attığı her* 
*ülkeyi karıştırdı*
ABD’nin sözde demokrasi operasyonlarında başrolü oynayan Soros, el attığı her ükeyi karıştırmayı başarmıştı. Yugoslavya ve Ukrayna gibi Doğu Avrupa ülkelerine yaptığı mali yardımın tutarı BM yardımını aşınca, bu anormal ilginin altında “siyasal” bir çıkar olduğu konuşulmuştu. Bazı kesimlerin ’Kapitalist Lenin’ benzetmesi de yaptığı Soros’un adı, önce Sırbistan’da Miloseviç’i deviren ayaklanmada, sonra sırasıyla Gürcistan, Ukrayna ve Kırgızistan’da yaşanan halk hareketlerinde duyuldu. Soros’un girdiği her yerde yönetimler bir bir değişiyordu.

Kansız biten bu ayaklanmaların perde arkasındaki isim olan Soros, parasal gücünü kullanarak ülkelerin iç işlerine karışmış ve o ülkenin siyasetine yön vermişti. 2003’te Gürcistan Devlet Başkanı Edward şevardnadze, bir devrimle yıkılarak yerine Batılı tiplemesine oldukça uyan genç bir lider Mihael Saakaşvili getirilmişti. Ukrayna’da da Batı yanlısı Viktor Yuşenko iktidara getirilmişti. Soros’un kışkırtmasıyla sokaklara dökülen binlerce gösterici, Kırgızistan’ı da karıştırmıştı. Askar Akayev ülkeyi terk ederken, yerine Kurmanbek Bakiyev getirilmişti. Kırgızistan’da sokağa dökülen halk, başkanlık sarayını ele geçirmişti. 


TSK’ya saldırdılar!
Soros’tan Türkiye’de en fazla katkı alan kuruluş olarak tanınan TESEV’in “Almanak: Türkiye-Güvenlik Sektörü ve Demokratik Gözetim” adlı raporda “TSK’nın ülkeyi yöneten AKP’yi laikliğe karşı dolaylı tehdit olarak algıladığı” görüşüne yer verilmişti. Almanak’ta askeri yargı, jandarma ve jandarma istihbarata yönelik sert eleştiriler de yer almıştı. Almanak’ta, Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın, Başbakan’a bağlı görev yaptığı tek ülke olarak Türkiye gösterilmişti. Genelkurmay harcamalarının hiçbir denetimden geçmediği ileri sürülen raporda, şu ifadelere yer verilmişti: 

“TSK, bu yıl da siyaseti etkileme politikası izlemeye devam etti. üst düzey bir general, ”Milli Güvenlik Siyaset Belgesi’ni biz hazırlar, Başbakanlığa basılmak üzere göndeririz“ diyerek, bu belgeyi hazırlayan otoritenin TSK olduğunu teyit etmiştir. TSK, AB üyeliğine, çeşitli demeçler yoluyla sıcak bakmadığını belli etti. TSK’nın silah tedarikinde de demokratik sivil denetim sağlanmadı.”


*Sert tepki* 
*göstermişti*
Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt, 2 Ekim 2006’da, Harp Akademileri Komutanlığı’nda 2006-2007 eğitim öğretim yılı açılış töreninde yaptığı konuşmasında, Soros destekli TESEV’in yayınladığı Almanak’a sert eleştiriler yöneltmişti. TSK’yı yıpratma faaliyetlerinin kampanyaya dönüştüğünü belirten Büyükanıt, TSK’nın ’demokratikleşmenin önündeki bir engel’ gibi sunulmaya çalışıldığını kaydetmişti. Bu saldırıların dışarıdan olduğu kadar içeriden de destek bulduğunu anlatan Büyükanıt, TESEV’in güvenlik Almanakı’nın “pek çok maddi hata içerdiğini” ifade etmişti. 

*Tahammül sınırlarını aştı*
“Raporun önsözündeki ’İtaat kültürünün yerine itiraz kültürünü yerleştirmeyi amaçladığı’ yolundaki ifadeler, raporun gerçek niyetini açıkça ortaya koymaktadır” diyen Büyükanıt, Almanak’ın 22 Eylül’deki sunumuna katılan konuşmacıların “her türlü teamül, nezaket ve tahammül sınırını aştığını” ifade etmişti. “Almanak mayısta hazırlanmasına karşın eylülde sunumu yapıldı. Bunun amacı da almanağa verilecek TSK tepkisinin İlerleme Raporu’na sokulmasıdır” diyen Büyükanıt, şöyle konuşmuştu: 

*Ziyadesiyle rahatsız oluyorum*
“Böyle gerçekle ilgisi olmayan ifadelerin hangi kritere uygun olduğunu anlamak mümkün değildir. Bu tür raporlar kimlerin desteğiyle hazırlanıyor bilmiyorum. Bir kısmını sadece tahmin ediyorum. Ancak bu tahminlerim bu raporların kimler tarafından desteklendiğini gördükçe gerçeğe dönüşüyor ve bundan ziyadesiyle rahatsız oluyorum. Bu belgede dikkat çeken en önemli konu, 22 bölümden dokuzunun Polis Akademisi tarafından yazılmış olmasıdır. Devletin önde gelen kurumlarının bu tür çalışmalara katılmalarının nasıl bir fayda sağlayacağını da takdirlerinize bırakıyorum.” 


*İşte raporu*
*hazırlayanlar*
TESEV’in Almanakı’nın, giriş bölümünde Bilkent üniversitesi Prof. Dr. ümit Cizre-İtaat kültürü yerine bilimsel itiraf ve itiraz, TBMM Araştırma Merkezi’nden Dr. Ahmet Yıldız-TBMM, Polis Akademisi’nden Doç. Dr. Zühtü Arslan, Yıldız Teknik üniversitesi Doç. Dr. Gence üzcan MGK, Emekli Askeri Savcı ve Hakim Dr. ümit Kardaş-Askeri Yargı, Gazeteci Lale Sarıibrahimoğlu-Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri-Jandarma-Sahil Güvenlik, Polis Akademisi Doç. Dr. İbrahim Cerrah-Polis, Polis Akademisi Yrd. Doç. Dr. Ertan Beşe-üzel Harekat-Geçici Köy Korucuları-JİTEM, Polis Akademisi Doç. Dr. M. Bedri Eryılmaz-üzel Güvenlik-Polis İstihbarat, Polis Akademisi Doç. Dr. ünder Aytaç-Medya ve Gazeteci Yazar Ferhan ünlü ise MİT ve Sivil Toplum konularında makalelerine yer verildi. Doç. Dr. Zühtü Arslan, bir yazısında, “Milli güvenlik kavramı, silahlı güçlerin aynı zamanda ideolojik devlet aygıtı olarak işlev görmesini ve aslında milli güvenlikle doğrudan ilgisi olmayan konularda söz sahibi olmasını beraberinde getirmektedir” diye yazmıştı. 







*14/04/2008 / YENİüAğ GAZETESİ*

----------


## bozok

*MalÃ»m ekip şimdi Taraf’ta*

 
Büyükanıt, TSK’ya saldırıda polis bağlantısına da işaret etmişti. Soros parasıyla çıkan 2005 Almanağı yazarlarından biri de Polis Akademisi’nde görevli Doç. Dr. ünder Aytaç. O şimdi malum Taraf’ta atışa devam ediyor.

*Almanak’tan Taraf’a transfer*
Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne saldıran Soros destekli TESEV Almanağı’nda yazısı bulunan Polis Akademisi’nden Doç. Dr. ünder Aytaç, Taraf gazetesinde hakimler ile askerleri suçlayan yazılar kaleme alıyor

Büyükanıt’ın sert tepki gösterdiği Almanak’ta Türklüğe hakareti suç sayan 301. maddeyi eleştiren ünder Aytaç, dünkü Taraf’ta yargı ve TSK’nın ’ulus’a vurgu yapan açıklamalarından duyduğu rahatsızlığını dile getirdi

*Haber : Selda üztürk KAY*
*“Az trajı ile nasıl hayatta kaldığı”* merak edilen Taraf gazetesinin ilginç bağlantıları günyüzüne çıkıyor. Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Büyükanıt’ın 2006 yılında eleştirdiği, ABD’li ünlü spekülatör Gerorge Soros’un desteklediği TESEV almanağını hazırlayanların içinde yer alan Polis Akademisi’nden Doç. Dr. ünder Aytaç, Taraf gazetesinde yargıyı ve TSK’yı hedef alan yazılar yazıyor. Bu durumun ortaya çıkması “Soros’un Açık Toplum Enstitüsü aracılığı ile Türkiye’ye gönderdiği 2 milyon doların ne kadarının Taraf’a aktarıldığı” sorusunu gündeme getirdi. 


*’Ulus’ vurgusunu beğenmediler!*
ünder Aytaç, Taraf gazetesi’nde dün Emre Uslu ile birlikte kaleme aldığı “Hakimler ve generaller” başlıklı yazısında yargı ve TSK’nın ’ulus’a vurgu yapan açıklamalarındaki benzerlikten rahatsızlık duyduğunu anlattı. İşte o yazının giriş bölümü: Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devletinin, başta laiklik olmak üzere, temel değerlerini aşındırmak için bitmez tükenmez bir çaba içinde olan bir kısım çevrelerin, bu gayretlerini son dönemde artırdıkları müşahede edilmektedir. 

...Bu faaliyetler; temel değerlerin sorgulanarak yeniden tanımlanması isteklerinden, devletimizin bağımsızlığı ile ulusumuzun birlik ve beraberliğinin simgesi olan milli bayramlarımıza alternatif kutlamalar tertip etmeye kadar değişen geniş bir yelpazeyi kapsamaktadır. “ (27 Nisan 2007 TSK açıklaması) Demokrasinin bir veya birçok kuralına uymayan veya cumhuriyetin temel ilkelerinden olan laik ve üniter yapıyı, demokrasiyi yok etmeyi amaçlayan ve de demokrasının tanıdığı hak ve özgürlükleri yasa dışı yorumlarla tarif ederek oluşturulan siyasi projeleri öne süremeyecekleri, bu nitelikteki beyan ve eylemlerin gerek iç hukuk gerekse de Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesi korumasından yararlanamayacağı gözetilmelidir.” (18 Ocak 2008 Yargıtay Açıklaması)


*Yargıtay’a saldırdılar*
Yukarıdaki iki açıklama arasındaki benzerliğin farkında mısınız? Biri TSK’nın diğeri Yargıtay’ın açıklaması. Bir de şu cümleye bakalım: ’Bu ulus bu ülkede huzur içinde yaşamayı hak etmiştir. Bu hak kimse tarafından bahşedilmemiş, Kutuluş Savaşı’yla ve cephede bedeli can olarak ödenmiştir’Normalda askerden beklenebilecek ’savaş’, ’can’, ’bedel’vurgulu bu açıklamanın sahibi de Yargıtay. O halde tartışılması gereken şu: Hakimler ile generaller arasındaki bu benzeşme neden? Komplo teorisyeni olsak vurgulardaki benzeşmelerin arkasında organik bir ilişki arardık ama benzeşmenin arkasındaki neden TSK ile yargı arasında olabilecek organik bir ilişkiden daha köklü bir sorun. 


*Bu dünyadan böyle yargılama çıkar*
Bu girişin ardından Aytaç ve Uslu, temel sorunun her iki kurumunda çalışanlarının kariyerlerine taşrada başlamasının olduğunu savunarak, tavla kardeşliğinden “devleti koruma ve kollama” duygusuna dönüşen bir sürecin yaşandığını ileri sürdü. Aytaç ve Uslu şöyle devam etti: “(...) Taşra kardeşliğine dayanmayan her türlü ilişkiye de kuşkuyla yaklaşıyorlar. (...) Kendileri gibi düşünmeyeni ’düşman kuvvet’ ya da ’suçlu’olarak görmenin doğurduğu sonuç, demokrasiye de memleket ekonomisine de büyük zarar veriyor... Dolayısıyla ’savaşlı’, canlı kanlı açıklamaların yargıçlardan gelmesine şaşırmamak gerekiyor. Beğenelim beğenmeyelim bu dünyadan böyle yargılama çıkar.” 

*301 ile 305’i hedef almıştı*
Soros destekli TESEV Almanağı’nda 8 sayfa medya üzerine ’Arka Plan’ başlıklı bir yazı kaleme alan ünder Aytaç, Türklüğe hakareti yasaklayan TCK’nın 301. maddesi ile ’milli çıkarları’ koruyan 305. maddeyi eleştirmişti. İşte o yazıdan bir bölüm: (...) 2005 yılında, medya çalışanları yaygın bir biçimde Türk Ceza Kanunu’nun (TCK) 301. maddesi nedeni ile hapis tehdidi altında yaşadılar. (...) Yine aynı Kanun’un 305. maddesinde yer alan “milli güvenlik” kavramının da açık ve net bir tanımı yoktur. Bu nedenle de bir eleştirinin “milli güvenlik” kavramının içine girip girmediği konusunda verilecek olan karar da bütünüyle subjektif ve günün koşullarına göre değişken olabilmektedir. 







*15/04/2008 / YENİüAğ GAZETESİ*

----------


## bozok

*TSK’ya kimler, neden saldırıyor?* 


*Yiğit Bulut* 
*[email protected]* 
*01.07.2008* 




Birkaç gün önce Genelkurmay bir açıklama yaptı ve Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne (TSK)* “bilinçli” ve “planlı”* saldırı düzeni içinde olan çevrelerden bahsederek, bağımsız yargı mekanizmalarını göreve çağırdı... 

Bazı yazar arkadaşlarımız da Genelkurmay’ın *“kendi kendine kuruntuya”* kapıldığını iddia eder nitelikte yazılar kaleme alarak, yaşananların *“daha demokratik”* bir toplumun gereği olduğunu belirtti... Bu tespitler sonrası soralım; TSK’ya kimler, neden saldırıyor ve* “yıpratma kampanyası”* yürütüyor? 


*Adım adım gidelim...*

*1-* Bill Clinton Mayıs 1997’de *“Yeni bir Yüzyıl için Ulusal Güvenlik Stratejisi”* adı verilen belgeyi imzaladı. Belgenin özü* “ABD çıkarlarına dayanan ekonomik milliyetçiliğin”,* gerekirse silah gücüyle dünyaya egemen kılınması üzerine bina edilmişti. Aynı belgede Türkiye ve bulunduğumuz bölge ile ilgili şu cümleler yar aldı; *“...iki yüz milyon varillik petrol rezerviyle Hazar Denizi bölgesi (Türkmenistan, Kazakistan, üzbekistan, Kafkasya, İran, Kuzey Irak, Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu) dünyanın artan enerji talebini karşılamada önemli bir rol oynamaya adaydır... Kendi petrol kaynaklarımız tükeneceğinden bu bölgedeki kaynaklara ulaşmak, ABD’nin yaşamsal çıkarlarından biridir...”* 

*2-* Bölgedeki dinamiklerin ve ABD’nin tavrının değiştiğini düşünen Türk Genelkurmay’ı, 1997’de *“Milli Askeri Strateji Konseptini (MASK)”* değiştirdi ve *“aktif güvenlik politikası, bölgenin bağımsızlığı, TSK’nın modernize edilerek bağımlı olduğu noktaların tespit ve iyileştirilmesi”* gibi dinamiklere farklı bakmaya başladı. Bu değişim aslında “*Ortadoğu’da yerleşme”* derdini yavaş ortaya döken ABD’nin ne yapmak istediğini *“ilk algılayan yapı”* olma özelliğinden kaynaklanıyordu.

*3-* MASK’ın değişmesi ABD’yi herkesten fazla rahatsız etti. ABD, TSK’nın *“bölgede barışçıl merkezli bir yapıya sıcak bakmasından ve kararların Brüksel veya Washington yerine Ankara’dan alınmasından”* ciddi anlamda rahatsız olmuştu. Ayrıca *MASK*’ın ABD’ye danışmadan değiştirilmesi *“eleştiriliyor”* ve şu ifade kullanılıyordu; 

*“...Türkiye’nin bölgede bağımsız bir güvenlik faktörü olarak güçlenmesi ve artan askeri gücü, bölgedeki istikrarsızlığı artırmaktadır...”* 

*4-* Aynı dönemde yazılan sorgulamaya yönelik ABD makamlarının raporlarında *“Türkiye’nin 2015 yılına kadar alacağı tavrın ve ülke içindeki gelişmelerin”* ABD’nin* “ana çıkarlarının”* bulunduğu Büyük Ortadoğu bölgesinde belirleyici olacağı belirtiliyordu...

*5-* Bütün bunlar olurken Türkiye 1999-2001 arasında tarihinin en büyük *“finansal manipülasyonu”* ile karşı karşıya kaldı. 57. Hükümet* “pasifize*” edilip Kemal Derviş’e teslim edilirken, koalisyon ortağı partiler siyasi dinamik içinde eridi. *“Türkiye’nin değerlerinin tasfiye edilmesi süreci”* başladı. 

*6- “TBMM’den geçmeyen tezkere”* ve TSK’nın ABD’nin istekleri doğrultusunda *“Büyük Ortadoğu projesine”* (BOP) dahil edilememiş olması Okyanus ötesindekileri daha da kızdırdı. 2004 yılının Nisan ayında BOP’u anlatan ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Colin Powel *“...Irak; Türkiye, Pakistan ve diğer İslam Cumhuriyetleri gibi bir İslam Cumhuriyeti olacak...”* dedi.

*7-* Ortadoğu ve Orta Asya’da *“kendi amaçları doğrultusunda”* TSK’yı *“tasarrufu”* altına almak isteyen sadece ABD değildi... Avrupa Birliği (AB) de aynı amaçta birçok giriş yaptı ve maalesef kağıt üstünde bazı kazanımlar elde etti... Milli Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül (bu arada hatırlatalım; bazı çevrelerin Cumhurbaşkanı adayı) 2005 yılında AB Savunma Bakanları Konseyi toplantısına katıldı ve* “Türkiye’nin AB muharebe guruplarında”* yer almasını öngören anlaşmayı imzaladı. Bu anlaşmaya göre; Türkiye, karar mekanizmalarında yer almayacak ama* “AB’nin herhangi bir bölgedeki olaylara müdahale etmesini”* sağlamak amacıyla oluşturulacak yapıya *“güç”* verecekti.

*8-* Türkiye’de *“Ilımlı Din Devleti”* kurmak isteyenler, Sorosçular, rejimle *“düellosu”* olanlar ve Devlet düşmanı eski* “bazı fraksiyon mensupları”* yukarıdaki dinamiklerle eşzamanlı harekete geçti ve TSK’ya* “saldırı”* da yerlerini aldı.

Son söz: Bugün Türkiye’de kim *“Türkiye’yi kökünden değiştirmek-bölmek-kendine uydurmak”* istiyorsa *karşılarında tek ciddi engel* var; *TSK...* Saldırmasınlar da ne yapsınlar! 

*Not:* TSK’ya en ağır* “saldırıyı”* yapan yayın organlarında ABD’deki* “işini gücünü bırakıp”* apar topar Türkye’ye gönderilen bir bayan çalışıyor. Bu ablanın derdi neydi sizce Washington’dan koşarak Türkiye’ye geldi ve en önemlisi bu ablanın Amerikalı eşi *“ne iş”* yapıyor!!

----------


## bozok

*Türk Ordusundan rahatsızlıkta Batı-Siyasal İslam birlikteliği*


*2 Temmuz 2008* 
*Yaşar Nuri üztürk*
*[email protected]* 




*Batı'nın, özellikle Avrupa'nın Türk Ordusu'na kini tarihin tanıdığı en amansız kinlerden biridir.*


İngilizler İstanbul'u işgal ettiklerinde ilk istedikleri, Cuma selamlığındaki askerlerimizin oradan uzaklaştırılması olmuştur. (Atatürk'ün Bütün Eserleri, 8/138)

Türkiye, benzeri bir rahatsızlığa, *AKP* iktidarı döneminde tanık oldu. Anımsayalım, bir AKP 'milletvekili'nin TBMM'deki *'Mareşal Atatürk'* tablosuyla, TBMM'de güvenlik görevi yapan askerlerin yürüyüşleri sırasında çıkardıkları seslerden şikayeti üzerine, 2000'li yıllarda tartışılmıştı.

Aynı *AKP*'nin kurmay isimleri Türk Ordusu'ndan rahatsızlıklarını değişik vesilelerle ve değişik tavırlar sergileyerek ortaya koymaktadırlar. Bir milletvekilinin,Türk Ordusu'na mensup birliklerin ve okulların Ankara dışına çıkarılmasını ve başkentin 'askeri bir kent' görünümünden kurtarılmasını istemesi ayrı bir örnektir.

Ayrı ve talihsiz bir örnek... 

Ne ilginç! Atatürk'ten rahatsızlık konusunda, Haçlı Batı ile siyasal İslamcı odaklar tarihin her döneminde bir biçimde kader ve mücadele birliği yapmışlardır. Bugün de aynen böyle yapmaktalar.

Tam bu noktada, *Falih Rıfkı Atay* şu ibret verici tespiti vicdanlarımıza iletiyor:

*"Kurtuluş Savaşı öncesindeki işgal sırasında, ordu kumandanlarını şu veya bu vasıta ile küçük düşürmek bir parola idi."* ((Atatürk'ün Bütün Eserleri, 8/138)


Bugün de aynı değil mi?

*İlker Başbuğ'*un İsrail gezisi sırasında çekilen resimleri ve bunların dinci bir gazetede yayınlanması, Türk Ordusu'ndan rahatsızlığın tarafları arasındaki yardımlaşmanın yeni bir belgesidir. O fotoğrafları o dinci gazeteye kimler servis yaptı? Her halde turist rehberleri değil. 


*TüRK ORDUSU NEDEN RAHATSIZ EDİYOR*

Batı'nın Türk ordusuna kininin sebebi sadece Türk ordusunun caydırıcılığı, Haçlı tasallut ve emperyalizmi karşısındaki susturucu ve püskürtücü gücü değildir. Sebeplerin başında, Türk ordusunun, sadece ordu olarak kalmayıp Türk tarihinde aydınlık ve atılımın öncüsü oluşu gelmektedir. 

Türkiye, bunca devrimi böylesine kansız ve kavgasız bir biçimde ve çok kısa bir zaman çerçevesinde nasıl başardı? Ordunun, sadece 'asker' olarak kalmayıp, aydınlanma ve ilerlemenin öncülüğünü de yapmış olması sayesinde...

Türkiye'nin işte böyle bir kaderi olagelmiştir. Beğenirsiniz veya beğenmezsiniz, ama gerçek budur.

Türkiye, sanayi devrimini gerçekleştirmemiş, bunun için de, cumhuriyet ve demokrasiyi taşıyan temel iki sınıf olan burjuva ve proleteryayı oluşturamamış bir ülkedir. Buna rağmen hem cumhuriyeti hem de aydınlanmanın motor unsurları olan temel devrimleri akıl almaz bir maharetle hayata geçirebilmiştir. Nasıl? Ordu'nun aydınlanmadaki öncülüğü sayesinde...

Batı'da; demokrasi, özgürlük, insan hakları ve aydınlanmanın yaratıcı ülkelerinden biri olan Fransa'da, sanayi devrimi yaşanmış, burjuva ve proletarya doğmuş olmasına rağmen, cumhuriyetin yerleşmesi büyük badirelerden sonra gerçekleştirilebilmiştir. Serüvene bakın:

1792 cumhuriyetin kuruluşu, 1799 Napolyon'un İmparatorluğunu ilanı, 1814 yeniden krallığa dönüş, 1848 ikinci cumhuriyetin ilanı, 1852 yeniden imparatorluk tartışması ve nihayet 1871'de bugünkü anlamda cumhuriyetin kuruluşu.

Batı bunları biliyor. Batı, bizim birçok nimeti ve değeri, Atatürk'ün eşsiz dehası sayesinde bedavadan elde ettiğimizi de biliyor. Millet olarak bizi kıskanırken, birey olarak Atatürk'e tatmin bulmaz bir kinle diş biliyor. Batı için Atatürk, Orta Asya steplerinin metafizikten habersiz, aydınlık, akıl ve bilim nedir bilmez vahşilerini, tarihsel süreç anlayışlarının hiçbiriyle izah edilemeyecek bir maharetle, aydınlanmanın doruğuna taşıyan, cumhuriyet ve laiklikle donatan affedilemez bir düşmandır. 

Atatürk öldü, bu iş bitti diyemezsiniz. Diyebilmenize engel bir güç ve gerçek var: Türk Ordusu.

*Türk Ordusu, Atatürk demek, Atatürk'ün ölümsüzlüğünün göstergesi ve garantisi demektir.*

Türk ordusu, tagallüp ve tahakküm unsuru değil, öncelikle aydınlanma ve demokrasi unsuru olarak yer almıştır bizim tarihimizde. Batı şöyle düşünmekte ve bunun gereğini yapmayı değişmez iman olarak taşımaktadır: Türk ordusu ya yok olmalı, yahut da ruhu pörsütülmelidir. Birincisini yapmak imkansız denecek kadar zordur. İkincisine gelince, Türkiye'nin içinden elde edilecek hain ve gafillerle gerekli işbirliği kurulursa amaca ulaşmak mümkündür.

İşte bugün bu* 'mümkün'* gördükleri amaca ulaşmaya çalışıyorlar. üünkü *Haçlılar biliyorlar ki, İslam dünyasında, o arada Türkiye'de, Atatürk'ün Anıtkabri'ni yok etmeyi Kabe'yi yok etme şartına bağlasalar, buna razı olacak alçakların sayısı epeycedir.*

Batı, özellikle son birkaç yılda, İslam dünyasında yakaladığı bu tarihsel fırsatı heba etmemek için can havliyle çırpınıyor. Esasında nefret ettiği *AKP'*yi bağrına basıp var gücüyle desteklemesi *AKP*'de, az önce değindiğimiz hayati emellerine uygun her şeyi bulmasındandır.

O halde, Türk ordusunu taciz etmek ve etkisizleştirmek Avrupalı için iki maksada hizmet etmektedir:

*1. Haçlı emel ve egemenliğine darbe vuran bir numaralı gücü zaafa uğratmak,*

2. İslam dünyasının kaderini değiştirecek örneklere imza atan bir aydınlatma ve ilerletme gücünü etkisiz kılmak.

Büyük Atatürk, Türk ordusunun, işaret ettiğimiz bu özellikli durumuna çok erken bir zamanda dikkat çekmiştir. 30 Ağustos 1925 günü Kastamonu'da yaptığı bir konuşmada bu gerçeğin altını emsalsiz bir vukufla şöyle çiziyor:

*"Ordumuz, milletin ilerleme ve yükselme adımlarına öncü olmuştur. Milletimizin bütün inkılaplarında birinci adımı işgal etmiştir. Diğer milletlerde, ordu ile millet yekdiğeriyle daima karşı karşıyadır. Halbuki iş bizde tamamıyla tersinedir..."* (Atatürk'ün Bütün Eserleri, 17/290)

İşte, *Türk Ordusu* dendiğinde Haçlı Batı'yı rahatsız eden temel sebep budur.

Bu temel sebebi bilmeden Türkiye'nin dış politikalarına, özellikle AB ile ilgili politikalarına yön vermeye kalkmak, uçuruma giden kayalıklarda gözleri bağlı olarak yol almaya benzer. Böyle bir yol alışın en dikkat çekici örneği ise *AKP* iktidarının uyguladığı dış politika, özellikle AB politikasıdır.


*AKP'NİN DIş POLİTİKASI*

Büyük üzüntü duyarak söylemeliyim ki, *AKP'nin uyguladığı genelde Batı politikaları, özel olarak da AB politikaları Türkiye üzerindeki Haçlı emellerine tatmin fırsat ve imkanı yaratan, temelinden basiretsiz politikalardır. Eğer 'basiretsiz' tabirine itiraz ediliyorsa, onun yerine kullanılacak kelime çok daha ağır ve sarsıcı olacaktır.*

Bu politikaların üçüncü bir izahı yoktur.

*Daha neyi bekleyecekler!* Gün bu gündür. 

*İLK ADIM MGK*

Türk Ordusu'nu etkisizleştirme operasyonu, MGK'ya tasallutla başladı. 

Tabii önce *MGK,* sonra da devamı...MGK bunların, adeta korkulu rüyası idi. Varsa yoksa *MGK.* Bunların *MGK* ile ilgili söz ve tavırlarını okuyunca insan gayrı ihtiyarı şunu düşünüyor: Güneş tutulmaları, gök taşlarının düşmesi, ozonun delinmesi, doğal felaketlerin ortaya çıkması, 11 Eylül terör dehşeti vs. şu bizim MGK yüzünden olmasın!..

Gerçek şu ki, Hıristiyan Avrupa'nın bir tür '*üst kurmaylar Grubu*' olan *Avrupa Parlamentosu (AP)* için *MGK*, asırlarca korkulu rüyalar yaşatmış bir gücün sembolü olarak ortadadır. Bu sembolden rahatsız olmamalarını beklemek, sadece saflık değil, ahmaklık olur...O *MGK* ve hatırlattığı güçler ayakta durdukça, bizi *AB*'ye üye yapacaklarını sanmak da öyle...Unutmayalım, *AKP* iktidarının oylarıyla MGK'nın kolu-kanadı kırılıp 'sivilleştirilme' işlemi TBMM'de tamamlandığı gün (30 Ağustos 2003) Avrupa adeta bayram etmişti. Türkiye ve Türkleri taciz eden demeçleriyle ünlü *Günter Verhuegen,* gülücükleri ve heyecan dolu demeçleriyle bu bayramın adeta resmi duyurusunu yapmıştı. 

*MGK'nun işini bitirdiler; şimdi doğrudan doğruya orduya bindiriyorlar. Fırsatlar yaratarak, bahaneler üreterek, sağdan girerek, soldan girerek, şöyle veya böyle, belirli aralıklarla Türk Ordusu'na mutlaka ve muhakkak sataşıyor veya saldırıyorlar.* 

*6 Ekim 2004 İlerleme Raporu'nu, 17 Aralık 2004 Zirve Kararları'nı, 3 Ekim 2005 Müzakere üerçeve Belgesi'ni ve nihayet, 8 Kasım 2005 Katılım Ortaklığı Belgesi'ni okuyun, bu söylediklerimi belgeleyecek çok şey bulacaksınız.*

*Suat İlhan*, işin gerçeğini ta bel kemiğinden yakalamış. şöyle yazıyor:

*"Anlaşılıyor ki, Avrupa, bin yıldan daha uzun zamandan beri kahrını çektiği Türk Ordusu ile, AB mevzuatı içinde hesaplaşmaya niyetleniyor. Gerçekte hesaplaşmaya başladılar. AB'nin açık amaçlarından birinin, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'ni küçültmek, etki ve caydırıcılığını azaltmak olduğu anlaşılıyor."* (Suat İlhan, Avrupa Birliğine Neden Hayır, s.27-28) 

Türk milleti, ordusuna tasallut ve sataşmanın en kahırlı dönemini yaşıyor denebilir. 


*SüZüN üZü*

Avrupa'nın Müslüman Türk'ü tarihe gömme düşünün gerçeğe dönüşmesinin talep belgesi olan *Sevr,* *Mustafa Kemal* tarafından engellendi. Gök gözlü kumandan, kollarına girip savaş meydanlarına çektiği milletiyle *Sevr'*i yırtıp bir paçavra gibi yazanların ve imzalayanların suratına attı.

*Mustafa Kemal*, *Batılı-Haçlı* kini doruk noktasına çıkaran bir iş yaptı. Onu asla affetmezler. *Mustafa Kemal* onların genlerini taciz etti, tarihsel rüyalarını kararttı, ufuklarını, ocaklarını söndürdü. 

*Mustafa Kemal Atatürk*'e yönelik Batı düşmanlığını değerlendirirken bu arka planı unutmak gafletini gösterenlerin aklına şaşarım.

şimdi, *Türk* yeniden '*Hasta Adam*' haline getirildi. *Düyunu UmÃ»miye, değişik adlar altında* yeniden yaratıldı. *Sevr'in şartlarını, çeşitli gerekçelerle 'sineye çekilir' bulan yeni Damat Ferit ekipleri ihdas edilip gereken yerlere oturtuldu.*

*Batılı-Haçlı* *için gün tam bu gündür. Korkulu rüyanın tepelenmesi için uygun zamandır.* 

*Mustafa Kemal'i olmayan bir Sevr kulvarındayız.* 




...

----------


## bozok

*Gün uğursuzların!* 



*Altemur KILIü* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 04/07/2008* 



Tavsiye ederim, bugünlerdeki gazete ve dergileri kesip saklayın; mümkünse televizyonlardaki bazı yorumları ve haberleri de, kayıtlara geçirin! İleride bugün yaşanmakta olan - tezvirat ve gaflet ve ihanetin belgeleri olacak! 

şimdi, ortalıkta, havalarda, özellikle *“Ergenekon Davası”* konusunda, öyle dedikodular ve her nasılsa kanunlara aykırı olarak sızdırılan öylesine iddia kırıntıları uçuşuyor ki* “tozdan dumandan, ferman okunmuyor”* ! Gerçekler bu toz ve dumanların içinde adeta kaybolmuş durumda! 


*Gerçekler*

Bu kalın sisli hava içinde belli olan iki şey var: TSK ve dolayısıyla Atatürkçülük, hayasız bir saldırı bir kuşatma altında!

Ve - iki gündür, birilerinden bana gelen e-posta mesajları! Bunların özeti *“TSK ne g... şimdi sırada ” Atanız “ ve sen varsın... Hodri meydan” !* Daha açıkça, aynen nakledemiyorum, ama bugünkü duruma sevinenlerin, ortak cephesi belli oluyor! Bilcümle düşmanlar, Türk ordusu saf dışı kalacak diye sevinçle ellerini ovuşturuyorlar! Lagendijk mı, Lagendalak mı, bir AB Komiseri, çok memnun;* “Ergenekon’un büyük balığında”* diyor... Fakat aslında, istedikleri oluyor: Yabancı gazeteler *“Türkiye çökmek üzere”* yorumları yapıyorlar! Dış düşmanların asırlardır yapamadığını, içimizdeki asıl *“derin”* güçler, Türk ordusuna - milletimizin* “Aşil”* *“topuğuna*” vurarak, yapmaktalar!


*Sırtlanlar*

Orgeneral Tolon’a ve Orgeneral şener Eruygur ve diğerlerine karşı *“hakaretleri”* besbelli ki, aslında tüm Türk ordusuna ve komutanlarına! Bir gazete, başlığında *“Orgenekon davası”* demiş! 

Bu “*Dumanlı havadan yararlanan sırtlanların*, uğursuzların şu günlerde yazdıklarını, söylediklerini irdelemek isterdim, ama o kadar çoklar ki! Ama bir örnek vereceğim Amerika’da,* “kimlerle”* düşüp kalktığı ve yandaşı Ahmet Altan’la Kandil Dağı’na gidip orada da PKK’lılarla* “beraberliği”* malÃ»m* Yasemin üongar*’ bakın ne yazmış; 

*”Dün, dört yıldızlı generallerin suçla ceza arasındaki diyalektiği donduracak kudrette olmadığını belki de ilk kez hissettik... Dün Türkiye’de bir ilk gerçekleşti. ’Dokunulmazlara’da dokunulabileceğini düşündüren bir adım atıldı. ...Bu ülkede işlerin artık eskisi gibi yürümeyebileceği yönünde bir umut doğdu...* 

*Dostoyevski’nin, kendini diğer insanlardan üstün ve yüce amaçları uğruna suç işlemeye ehliyetli gören o çok meşhur karakteri misali, kendilerini toplumdan üstün ve demokrasinin sonuçlarını tersyüz etmeye ehliyetli gören generallerimize, “Yaptığınız bir suç; cezası da var” diyebilmeye ve dediğini yerine getirebilmeye daha yakın bir toplumuz artık. şuna inanıyorum, dün milyonlarca insanımız, bu “ilk” duygusunu yaşamaktan memnundu... Biliyorum ki, “dokunulmazlara” da dokunulabileceği, darbeciliğin cezasız kalmayacağı, devletin derinliğindeki pisliğin temizleneceği yönündeki işaretler, bu ülkedeki milyonlarca darbe mağduru için umut kaynağı oldu... Apoletli Raskolnikovlarımız ve onların destekçileri için kötü bir gündü dün... Bu ülkede, evrensel hukukun herkesi bağlayarak hüküm sürmesini isteyenlerimiz, demokratikleşme ve insanca yaşama özlemlerinin gerçekleşmesinin birbirine bağlı olduğunu bilenlerimiz ise umutlandı... Bu umut havada kalmamalı; bir-iki nefeste uçup gitmemeli.*

*Bunun için de Savcı Zekeriya üz’e ve hükümete büyük görev düşüyor. Ergenekon suç örgütünün ve darbecilerin üzerine gitmek, AKP’yi kapatma davası üzerinden yürüyen bir pazarlığa hapsedilemeyecek, o pazarlığın gidişatına göre kah hızlandırılıp kah rölantiye alınamayacak kadar ciddi bir iş.*

*Apoletli Raskolnikovlara, suçlarının cezasız kalmayacağı bir kez açıkça gösterilirse, bu ülkede yeni darbelerin önü kesilir...* 

*Raskolnikovlar bunu hak ediyor. Daha önemlisi, bu toplum bunu hak ediyor.* 

Evet bu ve bunun gibi, üongarlar, Altanlar tarafından yazılanlar, TSK’ya, komutanlarına racidir! Bu son *“Büyük Ergenekon ” darbesi*AKP’nin kapatılmasına karşı önleyici bir darbe ve de Atatürk ilke ve devrimlerine karşı *“darbenin”* işaretleridir’

Ve sırada -Türkiye, böyle *“küçülürken”* -küçültülürken, savunmasız bırakılırken, *Büyük Kürdistan büyümekte, Kıbrıs elden gitmekte!* Yabancılar sevinçte... Gün sadece içimizdeki *“uğursuzların”* değil - yabancı, ezeli düşmanlarımızın! Bu açık, hayasız saldırılar karşısında, *“Cadı kazanları”* kaynatılırken, *bizler, Orgeneral Başbuğ’un istediği gibi, ordumuza sahip çıkmaya çalışıyoruz!* Bilgisayarlarımızı, ,dosyalarımızı filan, boşuna didik didik etmeye kalkışmasınlar: 

*“Deliller”, bizim kafalarımızda ve gönüllerimizde!*

----------


## bozok

*AMERİKA VE İSRAİL, TSK'YI NEDEN HEDEF ALIYOR?* 


*Ulusalkanal.com / Cuma, 11 Temmuz 2008* 



*Ergenekon tertibinin en önemli kurumsal hedefi Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri. Bu gerçek artık gizlenmiyor. Operasyon medyasında Amerika-İsrail bağlantılı kalemler her gün Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'ne küfürler, hakaretler yağdırıyor. Peki Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, adeta bir düşman ordusu gibi neden kendi ülkesinde yayınlanan gazete ve televizyonlar tarafından hedef alınıyor? Gazete ve televizyonlar Türkçe yayın yapıyor ama sermaye yapılarıyla açıkça uluslararası bağlantı içindeler. Arkalarında Amerika'nın olduğunu da açıkça ilan ediyorlar. İşte Türk Ordusu'nun neden Amerika'nın hedefi olduğunu anlatan haberimiz...* 


Ergenekon tertibinin hedefinin, Amerika ve Avrupa emperyalizminin karşısında Türkiye'nin milli çıkarlarını savunanlara karşı yapıldığı bir sır değil. Hem tertiple ilgili düğmeye Bush-Tayyip Erdoğan görüşmesinde basılması, hem de Avrupa'dan *"sonuna kadar gidin"* talimatları bunun en açık kanıtları. Operasyon kapsamında geçen hafta gerçekleşen tutuklamalarla Türk Ordusu'nun iki emekli orgeneralinin tutuklanması, hedefte Türk Ordusu'nun bütünüyle bulunduğu gerçeğini göz önüne serdi. Peki Türk Ordusu neden hedefte? Bu sorunun yanıtı, Türk Ordusu'nun özellikle 1990'ların ikinci yarısından sonra izlediği çizgide gizli. 

Türk Ordusu, 1991'deki Körfez Savaşı'ndan sonra, Amerika'nın Irak'ı bölme ve Irak'ın kuzeyinde bir ikinci İsrail devleti projesiyle yüz yüze geldi. PKK terörünün bu bölgeden beslenmesi, hem PKK hem Kukla Devlet projesinin aynı planın parçaları olarak devreye sokulması anlamını taşıyordu. Amerika, PKK sopasını kullanarak, Türkiye'yi Kukla Devlet'i kabule zorluyordu. Aynı dönemde Amerika bir planı daha Türkiye'de devreye soktu.

Eski CIA İstasyon şefi Graham Fuller'in deyimiyle Türkiye'yi bir Ilımlı İslam devletine dönüştürme projesi. ünce CIA ile bağlantısı kesin olarak açığa çıkan Tansu üiller ile birlikte Refah Partisi iktidara getirildi ardından sürecin taşları tek tek döşendi ve AKP iktidara taşındı. Türk Ordusu ise bu dönemde adım adım Kukla Devlet'i önlemeye dönük adımlar atmaya başladı. İran ve Suriye'nin yanasıra Saddam Hüyesin yönetimindeki Irak ile ilişkiler geliştirildi. 

Türk Ordusu tarafından bu süreçte, Irak'ın kuzeyindeki Talabani ve Barzani grupları ise Saddam Hüseyin yönetimiyle anlaşması telkin edildi. Bu projenin uygulayıcısı olan ve Amerika'nın İncirlik'te konuşlu üekiç Güç birliklerinin Irak'ın kuzeyinde Kukla Devlet oluşumundaki rollerini kanıtlarıyla ortaya çıkaran Jandarma Genel Komutanımız Orgeneral Eşref Bitlis'in uçağı sabotaj sonucu düşürüldü. 

Ama Amerika ve Avrupa emperyalizminin yeni Sevr projelirin hayata geçiren uygulamaları, başta Irak ve Kıbrıs konularında olmak üzere Türk Ordusu'nun Batı'ya mesafeli ve bölge merkezli politikalarını geliştirmesine neden oldu. Amerika'nın Irak işgaline Türk Ordusu'nun destek vermemesi Washington'un düşmanlığının en üst noktaya tırmanmasına neden oldu. 

Amerika, Irak işgali öncesinde bu operasyona direnen Türkiye'deki Ecevit başkanlığındaki Hükümet'i devirdi ve ardından AKP'nin iktidara gelmesine sağladı. Ancak AKP'nin gücü Türkiye'nin, askeri üs, havaalanı ve limanlarının Amerikan askerlerine açılmasına yetmedi. Amerika, bunun baş sorumlusunun Türk Ordusu olduğunu ilan etti. 

1 Mart 2003'te Amerikan askerlerinin Türkiye'de konuşlanmasını asğlayacak Hükümet tezkeresi Meclis'te kabul edilmeyince, Amerika düşmanlığını 4 Temmuz 2003'te Irak'ın kuzeyinde 11 Türk askerinin başına çuval geçirerek gösterdi. Amerika artık Türk Ordusu'nu cepheden karşısına aldığını gösteriyordu. 

Ergenekon tertibine kadar geçen zamanda Amerika ile Türk Ordusu arasındaki bu zıtlık devam etti. 2005 yılında PKK yeniden ve strateji değiştirerek eylemlere başlatıldı. Bu süre içinde Barzanilerin Kukla Devlet'i güçlendirildi, Kıbrıs'ta Amerika'nın çıkarları doğrultusunda Denktaş tasfiye edildi ve bu noktaya gelindi.


...

----------


## bozok

*TüRK ORDUSU'NA KARşI İKİ YüNLü PSİKOLOJİK SAVAş* 

*Ulusalkanal.com / Cuma, 11 Temmuz 2008*



*Ergenekon tertibi kapsamında geçen hafta iki emekli orgeneralin tutuklanmasıyla, operasyondaki en önemli hedefin Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri olduğu netleşti. Geçen haftaki tutuklamaların ardından iki yönlü bir psikolojik savaşın adım adım büyütüldüğü görülüyor. Bir yandan operasyona komuta kademesinin destek verdiği, uzun vadede Ordu içinde ulusalcıların tasfiye edileceği iddiası gündeme getiriliyor. Bunun amacı açık: Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ'un da açıkça belirttiği gibi TSK içinde emir komuta birliğini bozmak. Diğer yandan operasyon muvazzaflara da uzanacak tehdidiyle Komuta kademesine şantaj yapılıyor.*


Ergenekon tertibi kapsamında geçen hafta ki gözaltılar ve aralarında iki emekli orgeneralin tutuklanması Türk Ordusu'na karşı sürdürülen psikolojik savaşta yeni bir aşamaya geçildiğin gösteriyor. 

Ordu'ya karşı psikolojik savaş, iki yönlü olarak sürdürülüyor. Psikolojik savaş operasyonunda şimdiki adımda, komuta kademesi içinde kafa karışıklığı yaratmak ve emir komuta birliğini bozmak amaçlanıyor. İki emekli orgeneralin tutuklanması sırasında Genelkurmay'ın destek verdiği iddiazıyla birlikte, emekli orgeneraller Hurşit Tolon ve şener Eruygur'un Genelkurmay Başkanı hakkında dosya tuttukları operasyon medyasına servis ediliyor. 

Yine ilişkilerin muvazzaflara kadar uzandığı iddiasıyla birlikte, *"Ordu içinde ulusalcılar tasfiye edilecek"* propagandası bununla atbaşı gidiyor. Psikolojik savaş operasyonunda ikinci yön, Ordu'nun bütünüyle hedefe konduğunun açık kanıtı niteliğinde. Operasyon medyasının kalemşorları, doğrudan Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt ve 30 Ağustos'ta bu göreve normal koşullarda gelecek olan Kara Kuvvetleri komutanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ'un adını açıkça zikrederek suçluyorlar. Bununla Ordu'nun komuta kademesine şantaj yapılmak amaçlandığı görülüyor. 


...

----------


## bozok

*Bu yazıdaki detaylar çok çok çok önemli...*


*Yiğit Bulut* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*25.08.2008* 



Aşağıda maddeler halinde paylaştıklarımız sizlere başka yazılarım içinde aktardım. 

Son dönemde* “aydınlarımızda”* kendime göre gördüğüm kafa karışıklığından da yola çıkarak, neler olduğunu kendi bilgi ve yorumumla sizlere birkez daha aktarmak istedim. 

Ben yazdıklarımdan* “eminim”*. Belki de TSK mensupları bile *“bu kadar”* saldırıya anlam veremiyorlardır. Bana kulak verirlerse ve özellikle Türk halkı, TSK’nın nereye* “sıkıştırılmaya çalışıldığına”* dikkat ederse, bir yazar olarak en azından bu ülkeye karşı görevimi yapmış olurum...

*Soralım TSK’ya neden saldırıyorlar?* 

Maddeler halinde inceleyelim...

*1-* Bill Clinton Mayıs 1997’de *“Yeni Bir Yüzyıl İçin Ulusal Güvenlik Stratejisi”* adı verilen belgeyi imzaladı. Belgenin özü* “ABD çıkarlarına dayanan ekonomik milliyetçiliğin”* , gerekirse silah gücüyle dünyaya egemen kılınması üzerine bina edilmişti. Aynı belgede Türkiye ve bulunduğumuz bölge ile ilgili şu cümleler yar aldı* “...iki yüz milyon varillik petrol rezerviyle Hazar Denizi bölgesi (Türkmenistan, Kazakistan, üzbekistan, Kafkasya, İran, Kuzey Irak, Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu) dünyanın artan enerji talebini karşılamada önemli bir rol oynamaya adaydır... Kendi petrol kaynaklarımız tükeneceğinden bu bölgedeki kaynaklara ulaşmak, ABD’nin yaşamsal çıkarlarından biridir...”* 

*2-* Bölgedeki dinamiklerin ve ABD’nin tavrının değiştiğini düşünen Türk Genelkurmay’ı, 1997’de* “Milli Askeri Strateji Konsepti’ni (MASK)”* değiştirdi ve *“aktif güvenlik politikası, bölgenin bağımsızlığı, TSK’nın modernize edilerek bağımlı olduğu noktaların tespit ve iyileştirilmesi”* gibi dinamiklere farklı bakmaya başladı. Bu değişim aslında *“Ortadoğu’da yerleşme”* derdini yavaş ortaya döken ABD’nin ne yapmak istediğini* “ilk algılayan yapı”* olma özelliğinden kaynaklanıyordu.

*3-* MASK’ın değişmesi ABD’yi herkesten fazla rahatsız etti. ABD, TSK’nın *“bölgede barışçıl merkezli bir yapıya sıcak bakmasından ve kararların Brüksel veya Washington yerine Ankara’dan alınmasından” ciddi anlamda rahatsız olmuştu. Ayrıca MASK’ın ABD’ye danışmadan değiştirilmesi “eleştiriliyor” ve şu ifade kullanılıyordu “...Türkiye’nin bölgede bağımsız bir güvenlik faktörü olarak güçlenmesi ve artan askeri gücü, bölgedeki istikrarsızlığı artırmaktadır...”* 

*4-* Aynı dönemde yazılan sorgulamaya yönelik ABD makamlarının raporlarında *“Türkiye’nin 2015 yılına kadar alacağı tavrın ve ülke içindeki gelişmelerin”* ABD’nin* “ana çıkarlarının”* bulunduğu Büyük Ortadoğu bölgesinde belirleyici olacağı belirtiliyordu...

*5-* Bütün bunlar olurken Türkiye 1999-2001 arasında tarihinin en büyük *“finansal manipülasyonu”* ile karşı karşıya kaldı. 57. Hükümet *“pasifize”* edilip Kemal Derviş’e teslim edilirken, koalisyon ortağı partiler siyasi dinamik içinde eridi.* “Türkiye’nin değerlerinin tasfiye edilmesi süreci”* başladı. 

*6-* *“TBMM’den geçmeyen tezkere”* ve TSK’nın ABD’nin istekleri doğrultusunda* “Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi’ne”* (BOP) dahil edilememiş olması Okyanus ötesindekileri daha da kızdırdı. 2004 yılının Nisan ayında BOP’u anlatan *ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Colin Powel* *“...Irak Türkiye, Pakistan ve diğer İslam Cumhuriyetleri gibi bir İslam Cumhuriyeti olacak”* dedi.

*7-* Ortadoğu ve Orta Asya’da *“kendi amaçları doğrultusunda”* TSK’yı *“tasarrufu”* altına almak isteyen sadece ABD değildi... Avrupa Birliği (AB) de aynı amaçta birçok giriş yaptı ve maalesef kağıt üstünde bazı kazanımlar elde etti... Milli Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül (bu arada hatırlatalım bazı çevrelerin Cumhurbaşkanı adayı) 2005 yılında AB Savunma Bakanları Konseyi toplantısına katıldı ve* “Türkiye’nin AB muharebe gruplarında”* yer almasını öngören anlaşmayı imzaladı. Bu anlaşmaya göre Türkiye, karar mekanizmalarında yer almayacak ama* “AB’nin herhangi bir bölgedeki olaylara müdahale etmesini”* sağlamak amacıyla oluşturulacak yapıya *“güç”* verecekti.

*8-* Türkiye’de* “ılımlı din devleti”* kurmak isteyenler, Sorosçular, rejimle *“düellosu”* olanlar ve devlet düşmanı eski* “bazı fraksiyon mensupları”* yukarıdaki dinamiklerle eşzamanlı harekete geçti ve TSK’ya *“saldırı”* da yerlerini aldı.


*Sonuç:* Ben* “garip bir yazarım”* sadece yazarım gözleri olanlar için...

----------


## bozok

*Orduya saldır; aydın desinler...* 

*EN İDDİALI SOSYALİST LAüİNER İLE EN BüYüK LİBERAL KARAKAş TEK AğIZ OLDU*


*Selcan TAşüI* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 02/09/2008* 


Terörle mücadele eden askerimiz, hakaret dinlemek, iftiraya uğramak için mi şehit veriyor?

Akşam’dan Nagehan Alçı *“sosyalist hareketin mihenk taşlarından Birikim Dergisi”*nin Genel Yayın yönetmeni ümer Laçiner’le söyleşmiş. 
Salt gazeteci gözüyle bakınca, bunun soru-cevapla şekillenen bir röportaj olduğunu söylemek zor. Alçı sık sık Laçiner’in ifadelerini tamamlamış. Saldırılarına çanak tutmuş. üstelik gazete sayfasına yansıyan havaya bakılırsa bundan epey haz almış.

Laçiner’in bu* ’dertleşmeye’* mum diken sözler şunlar:

*“İlker Başbuğ’un sözleri gayrimeşrudur!”* 

*“Ordu imparatorluğun dağılmasıyla ırkçı bir milliyetçilik üzerine kurulu homojen bir toplum yaratmaya çalıştı.”* 

*“Cumhuriyet bizi kısırlaştırdı!”* 

*“TC ordusu orta zekalı bir müessesedir!”* 

Bakalım Serdar,* “Güler kriterleri”*ni, Nagehan için de uygulayacak mı?

Bu sözleri, niyetlerini gerçekleştirememelerinin yegane müsebbibi olan Türk ordusunun zekasından şüphe edemeyeceklerine göre, kendinden gayrı bütün* ‘yoldaşları’*nı çapsız ilan eden, varlığını evrensel sosyalizmin teminatı gören, Laçiner gibi kenarda köşede kalmış bir sosyalistin eskimiş intikam duygusuna veriyorum. 

Böyle tipler vardır. Kendilerini* “bir ömür”* sürmesi dileğiyle bir davaya adarlar. Uğruna işkence görürler, açlık, sefalet, sürgün, ceza, dışlanma... feleğin bütün bu evrelerinden geçerler. Gün gelir, dünya nimetleriyle tanışırlar. *’Dava’*nın değil *’devrin adamı’* olduklarını anlarlar. Ama çok geçtir. Bunu ilan edip ısıtıp ısıtıp yiyecekleri* ’dondurulmuş karizma’*larını birden eritmeyi göze alamazlar. Eski bir dava adamı olarak, kah devletten, kah ordudan, kah ideolojilerinden, davadaşlarından... intikam almak için fırsat kollarlar. Bir çeşit* “nerden girdim ben bu işlere”* diyememenin gaz sancısından kurtulma girişimi, kısaca geğirmedir!Tatmin olurlar.

İşin *’ciddiye almadığım insan’* boyutunu bir tarafa bırakacak olursak;
ülke güvenliğinden sorumlu kurumun başında bulunan Genel Kurmay Başkanının, ülke için tehdit gördüğü konularda ’taraf’ olduğu ilan etmesi milletin vicdanında gayet meşrudur.

Barışı, bağımsızlığı, savunmayı... hedefi neyse* ’savaşarak’* elde eden bir kurumun *’taraf’* olmamasını, kendisine ’cephe’ oluşturmamasını düşünmek komiktir. 

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin ırkçı duygularla kurulmadığının en bilinen ifadesi Atatürk’ün *“Ne mutlu Türk’üm diyene”* sözüdür. Bunu İbrahim Tatlıses dahi çözmüşken,* ’herkes cahil bir ben bilirim’* edasıyla ahkam kesen Laçiner’e, Urfa’da Oxford olmadığı için okuyamayan(!), milli duygularımızı zedeleyici bir çok hareketin faili olabilen Tatlıses’le seslenilir;* ‘Ne Mutlu Türküm diyene, diyemeyene güle güle!’*


*Buyur buradan oku*

Eser Karakaş, TSK’nın AB karşıtlığının *’ulus-devlet’* ile ilgi değil,* ’mali denetim’* ile ilgili kaygılarından kaynaklandığını yazıyor:

*“Daha iki asır öncesinden, 1826’dan beri batılılaşma söyleminin bayraktarlığını yaptığını söyleyen bir kurumun üst düzey komutanlarının batılılaşma sürecinin en başarılı ve en somut kurumsal yapısı AB’ye getirdikleri sert eleştirileri anlamak ilk bakışta kolay değil ve bu eleştirilerin nedenlerini komutanlar AB sürecinin ulus-devlet yapılanmasına taşıdığı riskler olarak takdim ediyorlar ama bu kaygıyı da anlamak imkansız.* 

*Geriye kalan en büyük ihtimal tüm kamu harcamalarının TBMM adına Sayıştay tarafından denetlenmesi meselesi.* 

*Komutanların AB hassasiyetlerini (!!!) kanımca biraz da bu mesele üzerinden okumak lazım.”* 

üyle Hocam...

*ünceki gün de Savunma Sanayi Fonu’nu denetlemek isteyen maliyecilerle çatışıp 4 şehit vermiştik değil mi?*

...

----------


## bozok

*TSK'ya Saldırı Kampanyası!*



*TSK'ya korkunç saldırı kampanyası. İşte detaylar...*

Komutanların Youtube’a düşen ses kayıtlarının yankısı sürerken, son olarak Genelkurmay 2’nci Başkanı Ergin Saygun’a ait olduğu iddia edilen sağlık belgeleri internette yayınlandı. 

YüKSEK Askeri şura’nın (YAş) ağustosta yapılacak toplantısı yaklaşırken komutanlara ait olduğu öne sürülen ses kayıtları ve fotoğrafların yanı sıra andıç belgeleri de internet sitelerinde yayınlanmaya başlandı. 


*GİZLİ BELGE İNTERNETTE* 

Star Gazetesi'nin haberine göre ağustosta, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’na atanması beklenen Jandarma Genel Komutanı Orgeneral Işık Koşaner’in Genelkurmay 2. Başkanlığı döneminde sivil toplum örgütlerine yönelik hazırladığı iddia edilen andıç belgesinin geçen ay basına sızdırılmasından sonra, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un Yahudiler’in Kudüs’teki ünlü ağlama duvarının önünde dua ederken çekilmiş görüntüleri internete düştü. 

Orgeneral Başbuğ ile ilgili fotoğrafın şoku sürerken, dün internet sitelerine Genelkurmay 2. Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Saygun’un şeker hastalığıyla ilgili bir sağlık raporu düştü. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Elektronik Sistemler Komutanı Tuğgeneral Münir Erten’in Youtube’da yayınlanan ses kaydında Saygun’un şeker hastası olduğu iddia ediliyordu ancak bir rapordan söz edilmiyordu. İlk olarak *‘metacafe’* isimli internet sitesinde yayınlanan haberde, Saygun’a ait olduğu iddiasıyla ağır şeker hastalığı ve kalp kapakçığı sorunları, kök hücre nakli gibi çok gizli sağlık sırlarını içeren sağlık raporlarına yer verildi. 


*GAYRİ HUKUKİ TEşEBBüS* 

AZ sayıda yetkilinin bildiği üst düzey komutanlara ait sağlık bilgilerinin internete düşmesi, askeri ve siyasi çevrelerde şurayı etkilemeye yönelik gayri hukuki teşebbüs olarak değerlendirildi. Orgeneral Saygun’un ağustosta Genelkurmay 2. Başkanlığı’ndan 1. Ordu Komutanlığı’na atanması bekleniyor. 



*13.06.2008 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Dinleme ve izleme çetesinin son fütursuzluğu!* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 14/06/2008* 



AKP tarafından verilen tam sayfa kamu ilanları ile beslenip desteklenen Taraf Gazetesi önceki gün Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkanvekili Osman Paksüt’ün Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ ile karargahta görüştüğü haberini yayınladı.

Haberde ilginç ayrıntı komutanın bu görüşme öncesinde karargahı boşaltması ve kameraları karartmasıydı ki, bu iddia fevkalade komiktir.

ünce bir hususun altını çizelim.

Böyle bir görüşme var mı yok mu bilmiyoruz. Bu yazının yazıldığı saate kadar herhangi bir açıklama yoktu.

Velev ki Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkanvekili ile Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanının görüşmesi ve konuşması da yadırganacak bir şey değildir.

Görüşme eğer farklı amaçları içerseydi bu buluşma herhalde karargahta değil, gizli bir yerde yapılırdı.

Belli ki bu haber sadece bir manipülasyon değil aynı zamanda yapılacak bir operasyonun işareti gibidir.

Yüksek Askeri şÃ»ra öncesinde böylesi haberlerin niçin yapılabileceği sır değildir.

Amaç sadece Osman Paksüt’ü hedef almak değil aynı zamanda İlker Paşa’yı da 
yıpratmaktır.

Vahim olan, gelinen dehşet noktasıdır.

İki ay sonra, Genelkurmay Başkanı koltuğuna oturacak olan Kara Kuvvvetleri Komutanı ile ilgili olarak böylesine yalan ve rezil bir haber üretilebiliyorsa, devletin ne hale sokulduğunu siz düşünün.

Türkiye’de bir birim yasa dışı olarak devlet görevlilerini izliyor ve dinliyor.
Dahası, manipülasyonlar yaparak projeler 
uyguluyor.

Bu hal işgal altındaki Osmanlı’da bile görülen bir rezillik değildir.
Bunların amaçları belli, devleti ele geçirmek ve Cumhuriyetten rövanşı almaktır.

*Bu satırları okuyan herkesin dikkatini* 
*çekiyorum:*

Bunlar bırakın kanun ve hukuku, değer, ölçü, ahlak ve insaf ölçülerini de paspas yaptılar ve hücuma geçtiler.

Yaptıklarının Allah (cc) katında cihat olduğunu düşünüyorlar.

Vahim olan öyle düşünmeyenlerin de AKP iktidarına yaranmak için onlara destek olmalarıdır.

AKP karşıtı olan herkesi dinleyip, kılını zerre kıpırdatana da alçakça saldırıyorlar.

Endişem, bu saldırıları son Taraf Gazetesi örneğinde olduğu gibi daha da yoğunlaştırmalarıdır.

Peki, bu çeteler kim midir?

Devletin içine sızan Hitler’in SS’lerini çağrıştıran örgütlenmelerdir.

Vahim olan hükümetin bu örgütlenmelere kayıtsızlığıdır.

Sorarım size Adalet Bakanlığı yargının verdiği dinleme kararında Jandarmanın uygulamasına set olurken Emniyet’e neden olur vermiştir? 

Başka bir ifade ile AKP hükümeti niçin Emniyet dinleyebilir derken jandarma dinleyemez 
demiştir.

Yoksa yoksa AKP bu ülkenin askerine yani jandarmasına güvenmiyor mu?
Yazacak çok şey var da devlet zarar görmesin diye ayrıntıya girmiyorum.
Ey sevgili okur, görüyorsunuz Türkiye’de artık her şey şirazesinden çıkmıştır.
Devlet ve en hayati kurumları ortasında ikiye bölünmüştür.

Kimimiz polise kimimiz jandarmaya şüpheli bakar hale sokulduk!

Soruyorum böyle bir şey AKP öncesinde 
var mıydı?

*Devleti kurtarmak için AKP’den kurtulmak artık hayat-memat meselesidir.*

----------


## bozok

*Genelkurmay Dava Açıyor* 


*Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Başbuğ-Paksüt olayında asılsız iddialara bakın nasıl yanıt verecek...*


Genelkurmay Başkanlığı internet sitesinde Org. İlker Başbuğ ile Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkan Vekili Osman paksüt görüşmesi ile ilgili açıklama yayınladı. Açıklamada görüşmeyle ilgili asılsız yaklaşımların yargıya taşınacağı belirtildi. 

"Geçmişte olduğu gibi, bir süredir bazı basın ve yayın organlarında ve kaynakları meçhul İnternet sitelerinde, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine ve onun ömürlerini vatana ve millete adamış komutanlarına karşı maksatlı ve seviyesiz bir karalama kampanyasının başlatıldığı derin bir üzüntü ile izlenmektedir. 

Bu kampanya kapsamında, komutanların medeni dostluk ilişkileri çerçevesindeki görüşmeleri, kamuoyuna gizli ve amaçlı buluşmalar gibi sunulmaktadır. Açıklanması suç teşkil eden kişisel sağlık bilgileri, yasal olmayan yollarla elde edilerek gazete manşetlerine taşınmaktadır. Hiç bir izan ve insaf ölçüsüne sığmayacak kadar bayağı ve saldırgan olan bu örnekleri çoğaltmak mümkündür. 

Ayrıca, bu maksatlı haberlerle bağlantılı yorumlarda, olağan bir görüşme; 

"Asla suça bulaşmaması gerektiği halde suça bulaşmış iki kurumun iki önemli mensubu gizlice (!) buluşuyorlar" şeklinde verilmekte ve *"Haber kaynaklarımız Genelkurmay'ın içinden"* denilerek etik olmayan yollara başvurulmaktadır. 

şüphesiz, bu tür yaklaşımlara karşılık yasal yollara başvurulacaktır. Bu kişiler ve kurumlar; işlerine geldiğinde yargıyı öven, işlerine geldiğinde yargıya saldıran kişi ve kurumlar olup, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine ve onun mensuplarına yaptıkları saldırıların hesabını yine yargı önünde vereceklerdir. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, bu tür saldırılara karşı mücadele azmini yasalardan ve yüce Türk milletinin sağduyu ve güveninden almaktadır. 

Türk ulusuna saygı ile duyurulur. " 


14.06.2008 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*MİT, DİT’in istihbarat terörüne neden seyirci kalıyor?*


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*[email protected]* 
*14.06.2008* 




Türkiye’nin ulusal haber alma kuruluşu Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı (MİT)...

Ama biz bugünlerde* “Dinci İstihbarat Teşkilatı (DİT)”*nın, *“dinci ve liboş medya”ya sızdırdığı “çok özel”* istihbaratlarla yatıp kalkıyoruz!

Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkan Vekili’nin* “izlenme”* kuşkusu dün kanıtlandı... *“Birilerinin”* gerçekten Osman Paksüt’ü izlediği belgelendi...

Sorossever bir gazetenin manşetine taşınan haber, Paksüt’ün Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı’nı ziyareti üzerine kurgulanmıştı...

Osman Bey dün bu ziyareti doğruladı ve gerekçelerini açıkladı...

Ama ne söylese nafile! üünkü DİT’in yaymaya çalıştığı hava belli:

*“Anayasa Mahkemesi üyeleri, askerden emir alıyor...”* 

Yersen!


***


Dün yine biri liboş diğeri dinci iki gazete de, CHP Genel Başkanı ile AKP hakkında kapatma davası açan Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı’nın *“çok gizli buluşması”*nı haberleştirdi...

Peki, nerede gerçekleşmiş bu buluşma?

Danıştay’da...

İkisi de yeni Danıştay Başkanı’nı kutlamak bahanesiyle (!) Danıştay binasına gitmişler... Tam 5 dakika (!) ayak üstü *“hain planları”*nı konuşmuşlar...

Tabii; kimse *“Yargıtay Başsavcısı da CHP’den emir alıyor”* demeye getiren bu dangalak DİT’çilere, *“İyi de arkadaş, bu kadar hain bir planı neden ayak üstü yapsınlar ki”* demiyor!


***


Aynı DİT’in Genelkurmay Karargahı’nı da dinlediği, birkaç ay önce internette yayınladığı ses kayıtlarından anlaşılmıştı...

Bu servis, birkaç gün önce de diğer* “cuntacılar”*ın (!), yani 10. Cumhurbaşkanı’nın, Eski Meclis Başkanı’nın ve iki üniversite rektörünün bir yemek davetinde buluşmasını sızdırdı emrindeki gazetelere!

Yani demeye çalıştı ki,* “AKP’nin altını oymak için bir araya geldiler!”* 


***


Bu “istihbarat terörü”nün hafife alınacak, dalga geçilecek bir yanı kalmadı! 

Dinci İstihbarat Teşkilatı’nın amacı belli:

Bilgi kirliliği yaratıp, vatandaşın kafasını karıştırmak...

Laik, demokratik, sosyal hukuk devletinden yana tavır koyan herkesi korkutup, yıldırıp, nefes alamaz hale getirmek...

Susturmak, sindirmek!

Bu durumda insanın aklına ister istemez,* “DİT bunları yaparken, MİT ne yapıyor”* sorusu geliyor...

Sahi, yasa dışı yollarla insanların özel hayatlarını dahi izleyen... Edindiği saçma sapan bilgileri dinci-liboş basına sızdıran DİT’in arkasında kimin ya da kimlerin olduğunu tespit etmek bu kadar zor mu?

...

----------


## bozok

*Orgeneral Ergin Saygun, neden hedeflerinde ?!.* 


*17.06.2008* 
*BEHİü KILIü*
*[email protected]* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Malum saldırganların, Genelkurmay 2. Başkanı Orgeneral Ergin Saygun'a da kör dalışı yaptıklarını görüyoruz, sebep aynıdır!..

*Nedir sebep?..*

Komutanların, Atatürk İlke ve İnkılapları çerçevesindeki duruşları, ulus hassasiyetleri, emperyalist saldırganların oyun alanına teslim olmamaları.
Sevr'in 2008 atakları ortadadır. üağdaş Sevr'ciler, Türk vatanının altın tepside önlerine getirileceği bir* “globalizmi!”* kabul ettirmenin peşinde atak üstüne atak geliştiriyorlar ve Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'ni önlerindeki en büyük engel olarak görüyorlar.

İşte bu* “teslimiyete zorlamanın!”* en çarpıcı, son örneği Kıbrıs Rumlarının tepesindeki adamdan geldi..

Dimitris Hristofyas, Financial Times'a “Kıbrıs'ın, iki toplumu birleştirecek bir çözüme doğru ilerlediği umutlarını, Türk ordusunun *'gerici'* açıkmalarının baltaladığını iddia etti. *”Rum'un mantığı, “Kıbrıs Türkü'nün karanlık geleceğini yok sayıp, geleceğinin garantisini bir kenara bırakmazsan gericisin!..”* Peki, bu Rum'a ne KKTC, ne de Türkiye'yi yönetenlerden* "Sen ne diyorsun efendi?!"* diyen olmamasına ne demeli!!?


*Kıbrıs'taki Rum nedir?..*

2008 rolü Rum'un,ağababalarına 1919 da biçilen rol gibidir neredeyse. *"Saldır korkma arkandayız!.."* denilmiş havayı sezmek mümkündür. 
Orgeneral Saygun'a* "saldırı"* meselesine dönelim. Komutan, birkaç gün önce Harp Akademileri'nde,bir konuşma yaptı... şöyle dedi;
*"Avrupa Birliği ülkeleri sabıkalı,teröre ve teröristlere himaye ve destek sağlıyorlar"*

*"BOP, sorun kaynağı haline gelmiştir.Ortadoğu insanına, kendisine sorulmadan çözüm önerileri sunulmaktadır."*

*"ülkemiz, kendini bulunduğu coğrafyada tutmak için, başkaları tarafından yapılan düzenlemeleri aşmak zorundadır."*

*"Orta Doğu'nun tümü için geçerli bir model mevcut olamaz."*

"Teröristlerle görüşme yapmamızı öneriyorlar. Bu aptalca hayalleri daha önce de duyduk. Rusya Federasyonu eski dostluklarını canlandırmaya başlayarak bölgeye geri dönmekte olması da dikkat çekmektedir... 
şanghay İşbirliği Teşkilatı'nın yeni katılımlarla daha da güçlenmesi, Orta Doğu'nun geleceğiyle ilgili yeni dinamiklerin ortaya çıkacağı sinyalini vermektedir. üzellikle çoğu ülkesiyle müttefik olduğumuz Avrupa'nın teröre ve teröristlere sağladıkları himaye ve desteğe son vermeleri çağrısını bu vesileyle bir kere daha tekrarlamak istiyorum. Bu bağlamda geçtiğimiz günlerde Türkiye Dışişleri Bakanı'nın konuşma yapacağı bir salona aranmakta olan bir teröristin girmesine imkan sağlayan Avrupa Parlamentosu ilgililerinin bu sorumsuzca davranışını da daha önceki sabıkalarına ilave olarak teröre ve teröristlere sağlanan desteğin somut örneği olarak huzurlarınıza getirmek istiyorum.

Bazıları, teröristlerle görüşme yapılmasını bir terörle mücadele yöntemi olarak kabul görmesini savunuyorlar.

Bunu benden daha açık bir şekilde ifade eden ABD Başkanı Bush, İsrail Parlamentosu'nda yaptığı konuşmada *'Bazıları sanki dahice bir gerekçeyle, onları baştan beri yaptıklarının yanlış olduğu konusunda ikna edebilecekmiş gibi, teröristlerle görüşme yapmamızı öneriyorlar. Bu aptalca hayalleri daha önce de duyduk'* demişti.

Türkiye, bölgeye yönelik politikaları etkileme ve bizzat kendisi politika ve strateji imkan ve kabiliyetlerine sahiptir. üç kıtanın bağlantı noktasındaki ülkemiz, her üç kıtaya atılım imkanlarını aramak, kendini bulunduğu coğrafyada tutmak için başkaları tarafından yapılmış ve yapılmakta olan düzenlemeleri de aşmak durumundadır. Türkiye'nin hemen yanı başında cereyan etmekte olan ekonomik, siyaset ve güvenlik başta olmak üzere bir çok konuda kendisini yakından ilgilendiren aynı zamanda etkileyen gelişmelere kayıtsız kalmaması jeopolitik özelliklerinin ve ihtiyaçlarının dikte ettirdiği bir mecburiyettir. Bu anlamda öncelikli olarak Türkiye, Orta Doğu ile irtibatını çeşitlendirecek alternatifleri gecikmeksizin çoğaltmak durumundadır. Hem geçmişte hem de bugün yaşananlar bölgenin mevcut yapısı, iç dinamikleri ve dış etkenler birlikte düşünüldüğünde Orta Doğu'nun yakın tarih sahnesindeki kader oyununda senaryonun hep aynı kaldığı değişimin bu oyuna mükerrer bir şekilde girip çıkan aktörlerin rollerindeki küçük farklılıklardan ibaret olduğu görülmektedir. Bu durum, ileriye umutla bakmamıza maalesef imkan vermemektedir."

*Komutan ne demiş?..*

*"Adam olun, dünyayı barut fıçısına çevirmeyin!."* Demiş işlerine gelmeyen budur!..

----------


## bozok

*Aynı tezgahlar* 

*şemdinli Davası'yla Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt'a tezgah kurup Genelkurmay Başkanı olmasını önlemek isteyenler, aynı karalama kampanyasını İlker Başbuğ ile Ergin Saygun Paşa'ya da başlattı* 




TüRK Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin (TSK) komuta kademesine yönelik iftira kampanyası, Türk halkından büyük tepki gördü. 1.5 ay sonra yapılacak Yüksek Askeri şura’da (YAş) nöbeti devralacak komutanları hedef alan tezgah girişimi, akıllara 2 yıl önceki senaryoları getirdi. Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt göreve gelmeden önce şemdinli olayıyla başlayan sistemli girişimler, Büyükanıt’ın, Başbakan Erdoğan ile Dolmabahçe’de yaptığı başbaşa görüşmeye kadar uzanmıştı. Aynı tezgahların şimdi de, birbiri ardına Org. Büyükanıt’ın koltuğuna oturacak komutanlara yönelmesi dikkat çekti. Terörle mücadeleden AB konusuna, Kıbrıs’tan Kerkük ve Irak’a kadar çeşitli politikalarda kararlı duruşlarıyla dikkat çeken Paşalara yönelik bu senaryoların, tarikat bağlantılı basın yayın organlarıyla gündeme getirilmesi, perde arkasındaki çevreleri de deşifre etti.

*İftiralarla yıpratma çabası*

YAş öncesi her dönem gündeme getirilen iftiralar, özellikle Org. Büyükanıt’ın Genelkurmay Başkanlığı görevini devralmaya hazırlandığı dönemde doruk noktasına çıkmıştı. İki yıl önce tezgahlar, Org. Büyükanıt’ın dedesinin mezarının İsrail’de olduğu bilgisiyle başladı. Bu bilgiden hareketle Org. Büyükanıt’ın Yahudi olduğu iftirası gündeme getirildi. Oysa, Org. Büyükanıt’ın dedesi bir Osmanlı zabiti olarak İngilizler’e karşı savaşırken, orada şehit düşmüştü.

Akla hayale gelmeyecek tezgahların mimarı olan çevreler daha sonra şemdinli olayıyla ortaya çıktı. Org. Büyükanıt’ın, olayda adı geçen bir astsubay için söylediği sözler arasından cımbızlanan *“Tanırım, iyi çocuktur”* ifadeleri üzerinden senaryolar yazıldı. Yaşar Paşa, önce yargıyı etkilemekle itham edildi, ardından 7. Kolordu Komutanlığı döneminde *‘suç işlemek için örgüt kurmak’*la itham edildi. Oysa o dönem Org. Büyükanıt, terörle mücadeleye karşı en şiddetli operasyonları koordine ediyordu.

İftiralar, terör örgütü PKK üyeliği yüzünden hapse mahkum edilen bir işadamının iftiralarına dayanarak gündeme getirilen iddialarla sürdü. Tüm bu senaryolar başarısız olunca, Org. Büyükanıt’ın atandığı gün bu kez binlerce kişinin cep telefonuna, aynı merkezden çıktığı belirlenen mesajlar gönderildi.Hatta, Başbakan Erdoğan ile Büyükanıt arasında Dolmabahçe’de yapılan başbaşa görüşmenin bile, Org. Büyükanıt’ın eşiyle ilişkilendirilmeye çalışılması, şer odaklarının niyetlerini gözler önüne serdi.


*Yine aynı oyunlar*

Benzer bir tezgah için son dönemde yeniden düğmeye basılması dikkat çekti. Bu kez hedefte, TSK’nın zirvesinde nöbeti devralacak komutanlar var. İlk hedef, ağustos ayında *“Genelkurmay Başkanlığı”* bayrağını teslim alacak olan Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Org. İlker Başbuğ seçildi. Kudüs’teki Ağlama Duvarı önünde çekilen hatıra fotoğrafının bazı basın yayın kuruluşlarına servis edilmesi, *“Yine aynı tezgah”* yorumlarını beraberinde getirdi. Vakit Gazetesi’nde yayımlanan fotoğraftan bir gün sonra bu kez de Taraf Gazetesi’nin bir senaryoyla ortaya çıkması dikkat çekti. Org. Başbuğ’un, Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkanvekili Alifeyyaz Paksüt ile yaptığı görüşmelerin, sanki *“gizli ve amaçlı buluşmalar”*mış gibi yansıtılması niyeti ortaya koydu. İftiraya hem Paksüt, hem de kurum olarak Genelkurmay Başkanlığı sert tepki gösterdi. 


*Amaçları açıkça belli* 

Tezgah sahipleri Org. Başbuğ’un yanı sıra, ağustos ayında Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı olması beklenen ve teamüllere göre de iki yıl sonra Genelkurmay Başkanı seçilmesi öngörülen Jandarma Genel Komutanı Org. Işık Koşaner’i de hedef seçti. Malum çevreler, andıçları bahane ederek iftiralara yöneldi. 

Bu yıl 1. Ordu Komutanı, Org. Koşaner’den sonra da Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı olması öngörülen, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı yolu açık olan Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı Org. Ergin Saygun’a yönelik senaryo da yıpratma tezgahının bir parçası olarak kayıtlarda yerini aldı. üeşitli sağlık raporları bahane edilerek Org. Saygun’a yönelik haberler de, tepkileri beraberinde getirdi


*Neden hedef seçiyorlar?*

Hedef seçilen tüm komutanların, TSK’nın zirvesinde nöbeti devralacak isimlerden oluşması dikkat çekti. Her biri yıllardır TSK komuta kademesinde görev alan komutanların özellikle hassas konulardaki duruşları ön plana çıkıyor. PKK’ya en ağır darbeleri indiren isimler olan bu komutanlar, irticai faaliyetlere geçit vermemeleriyle Türk halkının haklı takdirini kazandı. Atatürk’ün muasır medeniyet hedefini vurgulamakla birlikte AB’ye verilen tavizler karşısındaki duruşları dikkat çeken komutanlar, Kıbrıs ve özellikle de Irak için çarpıcı uyarıları sık sık tekrarladı. 

TSK’nın ulus devlet ve üniter yapı hassasiyetlerini dile getiren komutanların, *“Kerkük’e dikkat”* diyerek bazı çevrelerin hesaplarını açığa çıkarmalarının da hedef haline getirilmelerinde başlıca faktör olduğu vurgulanıyor. Irak’ın kuzeyindeki gruplardan tarikatlara, Türkiye üzerinde çeşitle senaryolar üzeren ülkelerden içerideki uzantılarına kadar çeşitli kesimlerin tezgahlarla yıpratmaya çalıştıkları komutanlara, Türk halkının desteği dikkat çekiyor. 


*Hakkı KURBAN*
*Tercüman Gzt.*
17.06.2008

----------


## bozok

*Alçakça, haince ve ahlaksızca* 

  

*Son günlerde TSK'ya yönelik saldırıları 'alçakça, haince ve ahlaksızca' sözleriyle nitelediklendiren emekli generaller Tolon, Kuloğlu ve Parmaksız, bu saldırıların ardındaki siyasi desteğe dikkat çekti.*


*Ceyhun BOZKURT*
*ANKARA, 17 Haziran 2008*
*heddam.com*






Emekli Tümgeneral Armağan Kuloğlu, *"Biz bu filmi ikinci defa görüyoruz"* dedi. Saldırıların iki nedeni olduğunu vurgulayan Armağan Kuloğlu, bu iki nedeni şu şekilde açıkladı: *"Birincisi, İlker Paşa'nın yerine kendilerinin istediği bir Genelkurmay Başkanı atanması yoluyla Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'ndeki teamülleri bozmak, atamalara müdahale etmek ve dolayısıyla TSK'daki disiplini bozmak. İkincisi ise, İlker Paşa'nın Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nı engelleyemez iseler, Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ'un hiç değilse yıpratılmış bir şekilde Genelkurmay Başkanı olmasını sağlamak. Böylece halkın orduya yönelik güvenini de zaafa uğratmak."*Armağan Kuloğlu, saldırılara konu olan görüşmeleri ve fotoğrafları ise şu şekilde yorumladı: *"Anayasa Başkanvekili ile yapılan görüşme, bir komplo havası içinde verilmeye çalışılıyor. üyle esrarengiz bir hava katılmaya çalışılmış. Bu tür görüşmeler son derece doğaldır. Ayrıca İsrail konusunda da amaç yıpratma faaliyeti. Zamanında biz de İsrail'e gittik. Orada üç tane kutsal yere gider insanlar. Ziyaret ederler. Mescid-i Aksa, Ağlama Duvarı ve ilk kilise. Burada da bir gariplik yok."*Emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ ve Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı Orgeneral Ergin Saygun'a yönelik saldırıları *"Alçakça, haince ve ahlaksızca ithamlar"* olarak niteledi. Tolon şöyle konuştu: *"Bugün Türkiye'de İlker Paşa'ya karşı psikolojik harp yapacak kanaatte biri yok. Bunlar kronik ordu düşmanlarının işi. Bunlar bir vakadır. Ellerimizi açıp Allah'a yakarsak bile yine saldıracak bir şey bulurlar.Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nde,başta Yaşar Paşa ve İlker Paşa olmak üzere her Harp Okulu mezunu, Atatürk'e bağlı, ülkesini ve milletini her şeyin üstünde tutmaya devam edecektir. Alçakça,haince, ahlaksızca ithamlar boşa çıkarılacaktır."*Saldırıların arkasında siyasi destek var





Emekli Tümgeneral Alaaddin Parmaksız, yayınları, *"2-3 yıldan bu yana artan saldırılar"* sözleriyle yorumladı. Bu saldırıların özelde Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'ni, genelde ise vatansever, milliyetçi kişilere yöneltildiğini kaydeden Parmaksız, *"Senaryo aynı senaryo, TSK'nın itibarının sarsılması amaçlanıyor. Her zamanki metodları uyguluyorlar. Bunlara dur diyecek kimsenin olmaması ve arkalarında da siyasi destek olması söz konusu"* diye konuştu. Türk-İsrail ilişkilerinde zirve yapılan dönemin iyi araştırılması gerektiğinin de altını çizen Parmaksız, *"Ben ülkeler arasındaki ilişkileri eleştirmiyorum. Sonuçta ülkemizin çıkarları neyi gerektiriyorsa o yapılır. Ancak Türk-İsrail ilişkilerinde hangi dönem zirve yapılmıştır. Bu saldırıları yapanlar, bunu iyi araştırsınlar"* dedi.

----------


## bozok

*TSK'ya Saldıran Merkez!*

 

*Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne yönelik, bir merkezden yönetildiği belli olan bir psikolojik savaş veriliyor.*

*Akşam gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Serdar Turgut'tan TSK'ya karşı yürütülen karalama lampanyalarına ilişkin çarpıcı bir yazı:* 


*İç savaş gibi* 

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne yönelik, bir merkezden yönetildiği belli olan bir psikolojik savaş veriliyor. Bu merkez nedir, amacı nedir, bunu bilemiyoruz ama saldırı olduğunun kanıtları her gün ortada 

Bir ülkenin içinde bulunduğu durumu *‘İç savaş’* gibi ağır bir kavramla açıklamaya çalışmak bana da ağır geliyor ama maalesef Türkiye tam da bu görünümü vermekte. 

*Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne yönelik, bir merkezden yönetildiği belli olan bir psikolojik savaş veriliyor.* 

Bu merkez nedir, amacı nedir bunu bilemiyoruz ama saldırı olduğunun kanıtları her gün ortada. Bu kanıtlara bakıldığında bu işi yapan insanların Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri kademesindeki bazı komutanları özellikle hedef seçtikleri anlaşılıyor. 

Ağustos ayındaki Yüksek Askeri şÃ»ra (YAş)’da terfiler görüşüleceğinden psikolojik savaşın asıl hedefinin bazı komutanların terfilerini önlemek olduğunu çıkarmak hiç de zor değil. 

Böyle bir sonuca varmak için komplo teorisyeni olmaya da gerek yok. İkinin üzerine ikiyi koyup dört demek ne kadar kolaysa ortaya çıkarılan delillere bir baktığınızda da amaç zaten kendiliğinden ortaya çıkıyor. 

Ankara büromuz, ağustos ayında durumu görüşülecek general ve amirallerin tam listesine ulaştı ve gördük ki bugüne kadar kurum olarak hedef olmalarına rağmen sadece şikayetlerini dile getirmekle yetinen askerler de neredeyse nispet yaparcasına hedef haline getirilmiş general ve amirallerin durumunu özellikle görüşecekler. Bunların terfi edilmeleri bekleniyor. 

Bunlar arasında YouTube’da ses kayıtları yayınlanan Genelkurmay Elektronik Sistemler Komutanı *Tuğgeneral Münir Ertan* ile Eğitim ve üğretim Komutanı *Tümamiral Kadir Sağdıç* varmış. Bu iki isim kendi muadilleri arasında terfi listesinde birinci sırada yer alıyorlarmış. 

Keza şemdinli olayları sırasında Van Asayiş Kolordusu’na komuta eden Harp Akademileri Komutan Yardımcısı Korgeneral Selahattin Uğurlu ile Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan emekli Yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin’e plaket verdiği iddia edilen Tümgeneral Zekeriya üztürk’ün durumları da YAş’ta görüşülecek 

Her yıl ağustos ayı yaklaşırken *YAş*’ın gündeminin ve isimlerinin kodunu çözmeye çalışmak neredeyse bir gazetecilik geleneğidir. Bu yıl çıkacak çözümlerin çok daha ilginç olacağını düşünüyoruz. 

YAş’ın sonuçlarının nasıl olacağını şimdiden bilmek gayet tabii ki mümkün değil ama terfi listelerine giren isimler ve bu isimlerin listedeki konumları bize askerlerin *‘bize karşı kampanya filan sökmez. Biz yine de bildiğimizi yaparız’* sinyali içeriyor gibi geliyor bize. 

Askerlerin *‘psikolojik savaş’*ta tecrübeli olduğunu da hatırlarsak bu tehlikeli durumun gün geçtikçe büyüyeceği ve daha da karmaşıklaşacağını tahmin etmek de zor değil. 

Bu şÃ»ra sonunda Genelkurmay Başkanı Yaşar Büyükanıt’ın emekliye ayrılacağı ve son günlerde üzerine en fazla gidilen İlker Başbuğ’un Genelkurmay Başkanı olacağı hatırlanırsa ne demek istediğimiz daha net anlaşılır herhalde. 

Serdar TURGUT 

18.06.2008

----------


## bozok

*Sanki düşman ordusu* 


*Altemur KILIü* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 09/09/2008* 


ünceki akşam, AKP’nin Kanal 24’ünde* “Ortak Akıl”* adlı bir* “tartışma”*, hakikatte bir *“kapalı devre”* program izledim. Programın adı aslında *“ortak ihanet”* olmalı!* “Ortaklık” kadrosundan belli:* 

Sunucu Ali Bayramoğlu, Oral üalışlar, Profesör Beril Dedeoğlu ve de Etyen Mahçupyan! 

*İşte kadro bu; fazla söze ne hacet!*

Konu TSK, Genelkurmay Başkanı ve yeni yüksek komuta heyeti! Sanki düşman ordusu söz konusu gibi, TSK’nın içindeki* “kırılmalardan”* söz ettiler ve bundan da yararlanarak orduyu nasıl mağlup edeceklerinin hesaplarını yaptılar,* “milliyetçileri”* orduyu koruyoruz diye eleştirdiler! Ve AKP’ye* “sıkı durursan orduyu sen dize getirirsin”* dediler! ünümüzdeki dönemde hesap bu: Bir iktidar-TSK çatışması umuyorlar!

... Malum Taraf gazetesi de Türk ordusuna hayasız saldırının bayraktarı, karargahı! Kısacası Türk ordusuna karşı* “ortak”* bir düşman cephesi var. Ama dedim ya, şimdiye kadar olduğu gibi bundan sonra da* “it ürür, kervan yürür!”*


*Nerden çıktılar?* 

Mütareke basını bile bugünküler kadar hayasız ve hain olmamıştı... Merak ediyorum bu adamlar, bu kadınlar, nasıl türediler ve ürediler? *“Nesepleri” nedir? “Sahih” midir?*

Bu adamların, kadınların çoğuyla aynı okullara gittik, tarihimizi beraber okuduk, İstiklal Marşı’nı,* “Onuncu Yıl”* marşını beraber söyledik.* “Türk’üm, doğruyum, çalışkanım”* diye beraber ant içtik. Aralarında askerlikten kaçan varsa da, çoğuyla birlikte askerlik yaptık... üoğunun aileleri, düzgün Türk aileleri ve hatta babaları asker kökenli! üyleyse nerden çıktı bu iyi aile (!)* “çocukları”?* şairin dediği gibi; *“Kim büyüttü böyle bi-perva”* sizleri?

Doğada bir* “tekamül-evrim”* olayı vardır;* “türler”*, ekseriya, tekamül ederler. Ama bazen bozukluklar -mutasyonlar- olur, bazıları yozlaşırlar, deformasyona uğrarlar! Anlaşılan, milliyetçilik, Atatürk ve ordu düşmanı *“cinslerde”* bu ikincisi olmuş.


*9 Eylül*

Bugün 9 Eylül-Türk ordusunun İzmir’i kurtarışının 86. yıldönümü. Ordumuz için, büyük bir gurur ve onur günü. Fakat bakın, bu adamlardan biri, Engin Ardıç, bu konuda neler yazmış:

Diyor ki _“Yaklaşıyor 9 Eylül, şimdi kalpakların tozu alınmakta, palaskaların tokaları parlatılmakta, tüfekler cilalanmaktadır. İzmir’e girdiğimizde henüz doğmamış olan dedeler,”_ malum gazi* “kılığında törenlere katılacaklar, aralarında aşka gelip çakaralmazı kuru sıkı patlatanlar da çıkacak... Hükümete küfür eden de bulunur.”* 

Adam, önce törenlerdeki* “Gazileri”* alaya alıyor:* “Gazi amcanın 1922 yılında en az 20 yaşında gencecik bir asker olması için en az 1902 doğumlu olması gerekir, yani şu anda 106 yaşında!”* 

Bunu biliyoruz Ardıç efendi; senin anlamadığın, anlamak istemediğin bunun sembolik-temsili bir gelenek olduğu! O* “kalpaklılar” asla ölmemesi gereken “Kuvvayı Milliye Ruhunu”* temsil ediyorlar!



*Zayiat* 

Fakat Ardıç’ın asıl iddiası, Kurtuluş Savaşı’ndaki zayiatımızın abartıldığı; *“Resmi Tarihteki”* gibi fazla olmadığı! Mustafa Kemal’e atfen, kim söylemiş? Sapına kadar Atatürkçü (!) Zülfü Livaneli.

Kurtuluş Savaşı’nda zayiatımız muhtelif kaynaklara göre tartışmalı olabilir. Bu konuyu en iyi bilen ve kitabını yazan, Turgut üzakman, doğru olanı söylüyor.* “Zayiatımız, yaklaşık 76.000 şehit, genel kayıp 200.000’den fazla esir, yaralı, kayıp. Büyük taarruzla ilgili gerçek sayılar: şehit; 2.543, yaralı 9.855.”* 

Zayiat biraz daha az, biraz daha fazla olmuş neyi degiştirir? Yunan ordusu Türk ordusunun önünden bize hiç zayiat vermeden kaçsaydı ve Anadolu’yu terk etseydi,* “zaferin”* neticesi, ülkenin yabancı işgalinden kurtulmasının anlamı ve Türk ordusunun değeri değişir miydi? Mustafa Kemal dehasından bir şey mi kaybederdi? Ama Ardıç’ın asıl maksadı* “zaferi”* ve dolayısıyla orduyu küçümsemek! 

Ardıç, kendi itiraf ediyor:* “Bakın ne kadar aşağılık bir herifim ben.”* Ben söylemedim sen söyledin 


*Ardıç...*

*“Ne biçim bir memlekettir ulan bu?”* demişin. Ben de buradan, kendi kelimeleriyle sormak istiyorum*: “Türklüğünden vaz geçtim, bu ne biçim, hangi türden bir insandır ulan?”* 


*Ardıç’ın lakabı* 

Geçen bir yazımda* “Engin Ardıç’ın babasının ve dedesinin, Kurtuluş Savaşı’nda ne yaptıklarını sormuş ve GS okulundaki lakabını okul arkadaşlarına sorun”* demiştim. Okuyucularımdan gelen sorulara cevaben açıklayım; Sınıf arkadaşlarının yalancısıyım, Engin Ardıç’ın okuldaki lakabı *“hayvan”* imiş! GS’liler sınıf-okul arkadaşlarına, en kendilerince isabetli lakaplar takmakla meşhurdurlar...

...

----------


## bozok

*Amaç terör değil, TSK’nın “imajını” yıkmak!*


*Yiğit Bulut* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*07.10.2008*



Yaşadığımız olaya* “bir örgütün hedefleri doğrultusunda”* gerçekleştirdiği terörist bir saldırı olarak bakamıyorum. Kusura bakmayın ama* “amaç terör ve sonrası örgüt idealleri”* deyip, bölgede* “sivil paketlerden, açılımlardan”* bahsedenleri de oldukça* “saf”* ve* “kötü niyetli”* buluyorum. 

Hemen saldırıdan sonra bir Amerikan gazetesinde çıkan habere göz atalım 

*“...Türkiye’nin bu yıl PKK saldırılarında verdiği asker kaybı, komşu Irak’taki şiddet sonucunda ABD askerlerinin uğradıklarından fazla...”* 

Tam bir uydurma, tam bir yalan haber! Tek amaç var TSK’nın* “imajını”* yıkma yolundaki makro plana destek olmak!

Peki* “amaç terör değil TSK’nın Türk halkının gönlündeki algılaması”* ise bunu kimler, neden yapıyor?

İlk etapta bu köşede daha önce de tartıştığımız* “TSK’yı kimler yıpratıyor?”* yazısından bazı bölümleri tekrar hatırlayalım


*“...1- Bill Clinton Mayıs 1997’de “Yeni bir Yüzyıl için Ulusal Güvenlik Stratejisi” adı verilen belgeyi imzaladı. Belgenin özü “ABD çıkarlarına dayanan ekonomik milliyetçiliğin”, gerekirse silah gücüyle dünyaya egemen kılınması üzerine bina edilmişti. Aynı belgede şu cümleler yer aldı “...iki yüz milyon varillik petrol rezerviyle Hazar Denizi bölgesi (Türkmenistan, Kazakistan, üzbekistan, Kafkasya, İran, Kuzey Irak, Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu) dünyanın artan enerji talebini karşılamada önemli bir rol oynamaya adaydır... Kendi petrol kaynaklarımız tükeneceğinden bu bölgedeki kaynaklara ulaşmak, ABD’nin yaşamsal çıkarlarından biridir...”* 

2- Bölgedeki dinamiklerin ve ABD’nin tavrının değiştiğini düşünen Türk Genelkurmay’ı, 1997’de* “Milli Askeri Strateji Konseptini (MASK)”* değiştirdi ve* “aktif güvenlik politikası, bölgenin bağımsızlığı, TSK’nın modernize edilerek bağımlı olduğu noktaların tespit ve iyileştirilmesi”* gibi dinamiklere farklı bakmaya başladı. Bu değişim aslında* “Ortadoğu’da yerleşme”* derdini yavaş ortaya döken ABD’nin ne yapmak istediğini “ilk algılayan yapı” olma özelliğinden kaynaklanıyordu. 

3- MASK’ın değişmesi ABD’yi herkesten fazla rahatsız etti. ABD, TSK’nın *“bölgede barışçıl merkezli bir yapıya sıcak bakmasından ve kararların Brüksel veya Washington yerine Ankara’dan alınmasından”* ciddi anlamda rahatsız olmuştu. Ayrıca MASK’ın ABD’ye danışmadan değiştirilmesi *“eleştiriliyor”* ve* “...Türkiye’nin bölgede bağımsız bir güvenlik faktörü olarak güçlenmesi ve artan askeri gücü, istikrarsızlığı artırmaktadır”* deniliyordu. 

4- Aynı dönemde ABD makamlarının raporlarında *“Türkiye’nin 2015 yılına kadar alacağı tavrın ve ülke içindeki gelişmelerin”* ABD’nin* “ana çıkarlarının”* bulunduğu Büyük Ortadoğu bölgesinde belirleyici olacağı belirtiliyordu... 

5- Bunlar olurken Türkiye 1999-2001 arasında tarihinin en büyük *“finansal manipülasyonu”* ile karşı karşıya kaldı. 57. Hükümet *“pasifize”* edilip Kemal Derviş’e teslim edilirken, koalisyon partileri siyasi dinamik içinde eridi.* “Türkiye’nin değerlerinin tasfiye edilmesi süreci”* başladı. 

6- *“TBMM’den geçmeyen tezkere”* ve TSK’nın ABD’nin istekleri doğrultusunda* “Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi’ne”* (BOP) dahil edilememiş olması Okyanus ötesindekileri daha da kızdırdı. 2004 yılının Nisan ayında BOP’u anlatan ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Colin Powel* “...Irak Türkiye, Pakistan ve diğer İslam Cumhuriyetleri gibi bir İslam Cumhuriyeti olacak...”* dedi. 

7- Ortadoğu ve Orta Asya’da *“kendi amaçları doğrultusunda”* TSK’yı *“tasarrufu”* altına almak isteyen sadece ABD değildi... Avrupa Birliği (AB) de aynı amaçta birçok giriş yaptı ve maalesef kağıt üstünde bazı kazanımlar elde etti... Milli Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül (hatırlatalım bazı çevrelerin Cumhurbaşkanı adayı) 2005 yılında AB Savunma Bakanları Konseyi toplantısına katıldı ve* “Türkiye’nin AB muharebe gruplarında”* yer almasını öngören anlaşmayı imzaladı. Bu anlaşmaya göre Türkiye, karar mekanizmalarında yer almayacak ama* “AB’nin herhangi bir bölgedeki olaylara müdahale etmesini”* sağlamak amacıyla oluşturulacak yapıya *“güç”* verecekti. 

8- Türkiye’de* “Ilımlı din devleti”* kurmak isteyenler, Sorosçular, rejimle *“düellosu”* olanlar ve Devlet düşmanı eski *“bazı fraksiyon mensupları”* yukarıdaki dinamiklerle eşzamanlı harekete geçti ve TSK’ya* “saldırı”* da yerlerini aldı... 

Evet sevgili dostlar, bugün Türkiye’de kim* “Türkiye’yi kökünden değiştirmek-bölmek-kendine uydurmak”* istiyorsa karşılarında tek ciddi engel var TSK... O da *“gitti mi, halkın gözünden düşürüldü mü”* Türkiye’de her oyun oynanır hale gelecek... Olaya bu açıdan bakınca, güpegündüz* “amatör uyduların”* bile görebileceği 300 kişilik, birçoğu Irak devlet dairelerinde çalışan* “teröristlerin”* nasıl sınırımızı geçtikleri ve nasıl askerlerimizi şehit ettikleri çok açık...

*Sonuç:* Bunu yapanlara *“ister PKK deyin, ister başka bir şey”*, bana göre yapanların kim olduğu değil* “yaptıranların kim olduğu ve ne amaçladıkları”* önemli!



...

----------


## bozok

*PKK açıkça beslendi*


*Rıza Zelyut*
*GüNEş GZT.*
*06 Ekim 2008* 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


AKP'yi kuran ideolojinin bölücü/Kürtçü zihniyete her türlü kolaylığı sağlaması; ABD ve Avrupa'nın Türkiye'yi diz çöktürmek için PKK eliyle *'örtülü savaş'* yürütmesi; içimizdeki tarikatçilerin ordu komutanlarını bile suçlayacak savcılar bularak askeri kıstırmaları; AB'ye giriş adına yasaları değiştirip terör eylemlerinin önünü açmamız; gazeteleri-televizyonları elde tutan sözde liberallerin demokrasi diyerek PKK'ya ideolojik destek vermeleri yüzünden Kuzey Iraktan da destek alan bölücü çete yeniden şahlandı.

ABD yalancıktan kınasa da PKK'nın bir n umaralı koruyucusudur. İstihbarat işbirliğinin yalan olduğu da bu son olayla ortaya çıkmıştır.

PKK'nın yeniden toparlanması, aynı zamanda Güneydoğu'da milisleşmeyi de başlatmıştır. PKK artık sadece dağdaki militandan ibaret değildir. Bölücü örgütün arkasında ciddi bir sivil güç de oluşmuştur. Yani gündüz külahlı gece silahlı tipler; Türkiye sınırı içinde ciddi biçimde eylemlere destek vermektedir. Maalesef güvenlik uzmanı denilerek televizyonlarda konuşturulan kişiler; bu milisleşme olgusunu hala görememektedirler. Bu milisleşme; PKK'nın karakol baskınlarının alt yapısını oluşturmaktadır. Sorumluluğu sadece Kuzey Irak'a yıkmak kendimizi aldatmaktır ve PKK'nın ekmeğine yağ sürmektedir. Bugün PKK içeriden beslenmekte; dışarıdan da silah desteği almaktadır. Bunların bir ucu TBMM'de olan yandaşları; muazzam bir örgütlenme ile hayatın her alanında Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'ne karşı mücadele yürütmektedirler.


*YA ERGENEKON?*
Güneydoğu'yu Türkiye'den koparma operasyonu sürdürülerken; bu yıkıcı gelişmelerin saklanması gerekiyordu. İşte bu yüzden, *'Ergenekon Operasyonu'* diye bir operasyon icat edildi. Böylece millet afyonlandı. Yani *'Cambaza bak!'* *denilip Ergenekon öne çıkartılırken asıl çete PKK gizlendi...* PKK propagandaları, yayınları, gösterileri masum bir demokratik eylem gibi gösterilirken; Türkiye'nin güvenliğini düşünen insanlar; telefonları dinlenerek ve yapay suçlar icat edilerek içeri tıkıldılar. En son olarak, cephede PKK ile savaşan bir teğmen bile Ergenekoncu diye tutuklandı ama PKK gösterisi yapanlara en küçük bir yaptırım uygulanmadı.

Hatırlayınız: Abdullah ücalan'ı 1999 yılında sorgulayan jandarma albay *Atilla Uğur* da Ergenekoncu diye çete üyesi gösterilerek göz altına alınmıştı. Son olarak da bunlara komuta eden eski Jandarma Genel Komutanı şener Eruygur tutuklanıp ölüme itildi. Böylece; *'PKK liderine, PKK'lılara dokunan işte böyle olur!'* mesajı verildi.

**şemdinli davası'* diye bilinen ve özünde PKK'ya destek vermek olan davada; Fethullahçı Van Savcısı Ferhat Sarıkaya; Güneydoğu'da PKK ile mücadele eden ordu komutanlarını bile* 'gizli örgüt üyesi'* gibi göstermeye kalkışan iddianame düzenlemiş miydi? Araştırın bakalım; şimdi bu adam kim tarafından korunuyor?

Hükümet yandaşı gazeteler, PKK çetesi ile hiç uğraşmazken, milletin dikkatini Ergenekon adına başka yöne çektiler. Böyle bir ortamda PKK elbette saldırılarını artıracaktır; sürdürecektir. İleride başka baskınlar da olacaktır.


*TSK YAPAYALNIZ*
Avrupa ve Amerika, terörist hareketi önlemek için en şiddetli uygulamaları hiç düşünmeden devreye sokarken; anında daha sert kanunlar çıkartırken; AKP hükümeti, Türkiye; sanki güllük gülistanlık imiş gibi terörü gerilecek kanunları ortadan kaldırdı. Ordu komutanları; terörle mücadelede ellerinin kollarının yasalar çıkartılarak bağlandığını defalarca açıkladılar; hükümeti uyardılar ama bu hükümet onların dediklerinin aksini yaptı. Başbakan *Erdoğan'ın 'Kürt sorunu vardır!' demesiyle başlayan PKK saldırıları;* kültürel hak adı altında sürdürüldü; sonra silahlı hale getirildi. Böylece terör örgütü kırları, şehirleri yeniden ele geçirdi. 

Bu tehlikeli ortamda hükümet ve ticareti kontrol eden tarikatler; uygulamaları ile PKK'ya moral verirken, askerle kavgasını sürdürmektedir. PKK çetesine tek söz edilmezken *Ergenekon operasyonu kapsamında emekli paşalar bile gözaltına alınmakta; böylece TSK'nın komuta kademesi korkutulmaktadır.* Hatta; ordu komutanlarına şemdinli davası ile savaş suçlusu işaretleri gönderilmiştir. Böylece PKK üzerinde kurulan baskıların hafifletilmesi sağlanmıştır. Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Büyükanıt da PKK ile mücadeleyi,* 'BBG evi'ne benzeterek işin ciddiyetini kavrayamadığını* göstermiştir. 

üözüm, vatandaşın uyanmasında ve hükümete gereken dersi vermesindedir. İspanya'da 3 kişi öldüğünde 3 milyon insan sokağa dökülüyor da Türkiye'de 15 şehit için ses çıkmıyorsa; başımıza daha büyük felaketlerin gelmesine hazırlıklı olmalıyız.

*Son söz:* Bizi dış düşmanlar yıkamaz, yıkacak olan içimizdeki işbirlikçi hain gruplarıdır. Ve tarihte kurulmuş yüze yakın Türk devletleri hep bu *iç düşmanlar tarafından* çökertilmiştir.


...

----------


## bozok

*Ordu millet...* 


*Mustafa ASLAN* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 18/10/2008* 




Bir şeyler yapılıyor, hem de tekraren!.. 

Yapılanlar yeni değil! Senaryoya yabancı 
değiliz!

Oyuncular mı değiştirildi, senaryoda tadilat mı var veya farkında olmadan yeni konu mankenlerimiz mi oldu?!.

Yıllardır Anayasa’ya saldırılırdı! Her hükümet olana, dün söyledikleri unutularak-unutturularak Anayasa’yı savunduğu için saldırılırdı!

Sağcı vardı, solcu vardı!

ülkücü vardı, devrimci vardı!

Komünisti vardı, faşisti vardı!

Sosyal demokrat-demokratik solcular vardı, liberaller, kapitalistler vardı!

ümmetçiler vardı, anti-laikler vardı; laikler vardı, cumhuriyetçiler vardı!..

Cemaatçiler, tekkeciler, zaviyeciler vardı; Atatürkçüler, Kemalistler vardı!

Ve bu var olanların renkleri belliydi, safları belliydi, tarafları, adresleri belliydi!..

Belli bir süre; at iziyle it izinin birbirine karıştırılmasına zemin hazırlanıldı! 

Hangi adresin kimin ikametgahı olduğu karışmaya, karıştırılmaya başlandı!

En liboşları, en solcu adreslerde; en solcuları en gerici diye tarif ettikleri, mürteci diye tarif ettikleri adreslerde görmeğe başladık, şaşırarak!

En milliyetçiler, Meclis’te bölücülerin siyasal uzantılarıyla demokratlık adına tokalaştılar! Milliyetçilik; ulusalcılık maskesiyle arzı endam eden solculara, Atatürk ve mukaddesler sahipsizliğe terk edildi!..

En milliyetçi tarifli parti; emekli paşalarla kavga etti!

En solcu parti, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ile kavgaya tutuştu!

Devrimci, orduya saldırdı!

ümmetçi orduya saldırdı!

Sosyal demokratlar, halkçılar, ezilenler, komünistler, kapitalistler, AB’ciler, ABD’ciler, aklınıza gelen milli olmayan unsurların tamamı, orduya saldırdı!

2. Cumhuriyetçiler, Atatürk ve Cumhuriyet kazanımlarından rahatsız olanlar, orduya saldırdı! Ordunun da her şeyi var; topu, tüfeği, askeri var ama partisi yok! Siyasi bir kurum değil!

Finans kaynağı belli olmayan, tirajı binlerle sayılan bir gazete; çarşaf çarşaf uyduruk haberlerle orduya saldırıyor! üok okunan, çok seyredilen basın ve medya da bu uyduruk haberlerin duyulmasına bedava katkı veriyor!..


*Bir şeyler oluyor!..*

Devletimizi kuran, devletimizin korunma ve kollanması anayasal hak olarak kendisine verilen ordumuza karşı, bir linç harekatı var!..

Basından saklanmayan, haftalık mutat görüşmelerle basın yoluyla milleti haberdar edeceğini açıklayan ve uygulamaya koyan çok şeffaf bir Genelkurmay Başkanı ve kadrosunun sabrıyla oynanıyor!..

Ordu; siyasete ya müdaheleye, ya da siyasetin içine çekilmeğe çalışılıyor! Ordunun siyasete karışmasının bedelini, Balkanları kaybederek ödediğimizi, Muhteşem Türk Atatürk’ten öğrenerek biliyoruz!

Ordunun, siyasete müdahalesinin nelere mal olduğunu da bizzat yaşayarak bilenlerdeniz!.. 

Devlet olmanın, devlet kalmanın tek bedeli olan canı; üanakkale’de 253 bin kişi olarak ödeyen bir millete, devletin bekası için şart olan can bedelinin artık verilmemesi ikna edilmeğe çalışılıyor!

Milletliğimiz; halklar, halklara eşitlik, halkların kardeşliği, halkların özgürlüğü, alt-üst kimlik, mozaik, çiçek bahçesi gibi sÃ»ni tanımlarla hedef alınıyor!

Millet olarak devam etmek, milletliğin olmazsa olmazı devletliliğe devam etmek, edebilmek için güçlü bir orduya ihtiyaç olduğu açıkken; el birliğiyle, ağız birliğiyle ordumuza saldırı var!..

Yeni bir şeyler oluyor veya oldurulmaya çalışılıyor!

Olanların farkındayız, millet olarak seyrediyoruz, ama burnumuzdan soluyarak haberiniz ola!..

Ne devletimizi, ne cumhuriyetimizi, ne milletliğimizi, ne de olmazsa olmazımız ordumuzu, siyaset oyunlarınıza alet ettirmeyiz, sizlere karşı yalnız da bırakmayız haberiniz ola!..

*Ordu, millettendir; millet, ordudan...*

*“Bütün Türkler bir ordu, katılmayan kaçaktır.”* 


...

----------


## bozok

*Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri neden New York aydınlarının hedefinde*



*Soner YALüIN*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*19 Ekim 2008* 


*Sanmayınız ki tüm bu tartışmalar, gerginlikler, sert demeçler Aktütün baskınıyla başladı. Son dönemde Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri yoğun bir psikolojik harp bombardımanı altında. Peki niye? Saldırganların amacı ne? Tüm bu psikolojik savaşın perde arkasında neler var? TSK’ya ağır sözler sarf edenler kimlerin ağzıyla konuşuyor? Kim bu New York aydınları? Gelin size bir fil hikÃ¡yesi anlatayım!..*

*HİNDİSTAN’*da yaşamları boyunca fil görmemiş yirmi kişi gözleri bağlanarak, bir filin yanına götürülmüş. File dokunmaları istenmiş. Gözü bağlı Hintlilerin her biri filin bir yerine dokunmuş. Sonra Hintlilere sormuşlar: *"Dokunduğunuz şeyi anlatın."* Gözleri bağlı Hintliler filin neresine dokundularsa hayvanı öyle anlatmış, öyle tanımlamışlar.

Son günlerde yaşadıklarımızı bu *"hikÃ¡yeye"* benzetiyorum.

Herkes olayın bir yerini tutmuş ona göre değerlendirme yapıyor.

Meseleyi böyle görenler, böyle tanımlayanlar aldanır.

Meselenin özü başka. Bütünü görmek gerekiyor.

Gelin, çok da gerilere gitmeden bir yolculuğa çıkalım...

Kemalizm öldü

Tarih 9 Kasım 1989.

Berlin duvarı yıkıldı. Soğuk savaş dönemi bitti.

Ve yeni bir dünya düzeni başladı. Orta Avrupa’da, Kafkaslar’da, Ortadoğu’da hemen yeni haritalar çizilmeye başlandı.

Soğuk savaş dönemindeki Türkiye’nin rolü, NATO dolayısıyla ABD tarafından belirlenmişti. Peki, yeni dünya düzeni Türkiye’ye hangi görevi verecekti? Türkiye’yi ne bekliyordu?

*Ufuk Güldemir’*in, CIA Ortadoğu Masası eski şefi *Graham Fuller* ile yaptığı röportaj bu rolün ipucunu verdi: *"Atatürk’ün düşünceleri çağı için son derece güçlü düşüncelerdi. Ama Türkiye artık ulusal kimliğini, yörüngesini, dünyadaki rolünü, hatta İslam’ın günlük yaşamdaki yerini yeniden düşünmelidir. Türkiye, demokrasi ile İslam’ın bir arada yaşatılabileceği modern bir formül bulsa, İran ve Arap dünyasına olağanüstü büyük bir entelektüel öncülük yapmış olur. İslam dünyası için geleceğin modeli olur bu."* (26 şubat 1990, Cumhuriyet)

CIA ajanı *Fuller* o yıllarda medyaya sık demeçler verdi. *"Kemalizm öldü. Kemalizm’in sonuna gelmesinin iyi olduğunu düşünüyorum. Halkın büyük bir parçası İslam için daha hürmet görmeyi, Osmanlı tarihiyle kucaklaşmayı istiyor."* 

*Neo-Osmanlıcılık*

CIA ajanı *Fuller’*in *"kişisel görüşleri"* zamanla rapor haline getirildi. Pentagon, genellikle CIA ajanlarının görev yaptığı Rand Corporation adlı araştırma kuruluşuna rapor sipariş etti: *"The Prospects for Islamic Fundamentalism in Turkey."* 

Rapor, Türkiye’nin yeni yol haritasını çiziyordu: Ilımlı İslam.

*"Uygarlıklar çatışması"* kuramcısı *Samuel P. Huntington’*un da tezi aynıydı: *"Türkiye, İslam’ın lideri olmalıdır."* *Huntington’*ın, tezini açıklarken sarf ettiği bir cümlesi ilginçti: *"Demokrasinin mutlaka laikliğe dayanması gerekmez."*

Hudson Enstitüsü üyesi *John O’Sullivan:* *"Türkiye’nin laiklik anlayışı artık değişmek zorunda ve bu değişimi garanti altına alıp koruyacak bir anayasa gelmek zorunda."*

Peki, Kemalizm’i toprağa gömüp, ılımlı İslam’a sarılması istenen Türkiye’nin idari yönetimi nasıl olacaktı? Bunu da, uzun yıllar CIA Türkiye masası şefliğini yapmış *Paul Henze’*nin raporundan öğrenelim: *"Türkiye’yi federalizm büyütecek."* 

İstanbul başkentli *"Yakındoğu Federasyonu"* kurulabilirdi! Ama önce Kürtlerle yakınlaşmak gerekiyordu!

CIA’nın federasyona dahil olacak Kürtlere de önerisi vardı: İslam ipine sarılın! Sarılmayan *Abdullah ücalan* tasfiye edildi, Nakşibendi *Barzani* bölgenin tek gücü oldu. 

ABD bu politikalarında yalnız değildi; Arap ırkından olmayan Kürtler, hep İsrail’in ilgi alanına girdi. MOSSAD her daim Kürdistan’ın kurulmasını destekledi. Neyse bunlar ayrı konular.

Evet, yeni dünya düzeninde Türkiye’nin görevi belli olmuştu. Bu konuda yüzlerce ABD’li uzman konuştu, onlarca rapor yayınlandı. Peki, ABD Türkiye’ye bu rolü biçti de, Türkiye’de herkes bunu kabul etti mi? 

*TSK’nın tavrı*

Türkiye, Balkanlar, Kafkaslar, Ortadoğu’daki ülkeler gibi yapay ülke değildi.

Tarihsel birikimi ve Cumhuriyet’in kazanımları nitelikli (sayıları hükümet kurmaya yetmese de) bir nüfusu ortaya çıkarmıştı. Cumhuriyet mitingleri aslında yeni dünya düzenine karşı duruştu. Yurtsever aydınlar işin farkındaydı. Askerlerin bu mitinglerin gönüllü destekçisi olduğu da bilinen gerçek.

TSK, Cumhuriyet’in kurucu ideolojisinden ödün vermeye hiç taraftar değildi. Mustafa Kemal devrimleri ölmemiş, aksine giderek *"Ortaçağ karanlığına"* dönüşen dünyada daha da önemli hale gelmişti.

Ordu, 28 şubat kararlarıyla bu tavrını göstermişti. 

TSK sadece içerisi için değil dış politika konusunda da ABD ile ters düştü.

TSK, *Atatürk’*ün *"Yurttu sulh cihanda sulh"; "Komşu ülkeler arasındaki ihtilaflara karışmama"* gibi dış politik ilkelerinden ödün vermedi. Yani ne Irak ile ne de İran ile savaşmaya taraftardı. Topraklarını lojistik anlamda açmaya da pek taraftar gözükmedi. Genelkurmay Başkanı *Necip Torumtay’*ın Cumhurbaşkanı *Turgut üzal’*ın, bir koyup üç almayı hedefleyen çıkarcı politikalarına karşı çıkıp istifa ettiğini hatırlatırım. Ama o kadar eskiye gitmeyelim.

2000’li yıllarda, askerlerin tavrı aynıydı: Madem yeni dünya düzeni kurulmuştu, *"Türkiye de çok taraflı siyaset izlemeli"*ydi. Ayrıca ABD ve AB’nin sürekli Türkiye’yi örselemesi de çok rahatsızlık vericiydi.

Ve dönemin Milli Güvenlik Kurulu Genel Sekreteri Orgeneral *Tuncer Kılınç,* 7 Mart 2002’de Harp Akademileri Komutanlığı’nın *"Türkiye’nin Etrafında Barış Kuşağı Nasıl Oluşturulur"* konulu sempozyumunda yaptığı konuşma, TSK’nın tavrını gösterdi:

*"Türkiye öncelikle, stratejik anlamda kimlerle bağı varsa, o bağları çözmesi lazım. Bugünün konjonktüründe, kendi bekası açısından, ileriye dönük hangi tehditlerle karşı karşıya kalabilir, bunları yeniden iyi değerlendirebilmek için, ayaklarındaki bağı çözmesi lazım. Bu bağlardan bir tanesi NATO’dur. Eğer NATO’dan sıyrılırsanız, ABD’nin size bakışının ne kadar doğru olup olmadığının, hayrınıza veya şerrinize olup olmadığının kararını daha kolay verirsiniz. Bugün Amerika, Türkiye’ye zaman zaman stratejik dost diye bakıyor, ama hiçbir zaman dostça davranmıyor. Türkiye’nin yeni arayışlar içinde olması bir ihtiyaç. Rusya ile birlikte, ABD’yi göz ardı etmeksizin, mümkünse İran’ı da içerecek şekilde arayış içinde olunmasıdır."*

*Psikolojik harbin dönemeci*

Orgeneral *Kılınç’*ın bu sözlerinden sonra TSK karşıtı psikolojik harp kampanyası hızlandı.

*"Hızlandı"* diyorum, çünkü 28 şubat döneminde, dönemin Emniyet İstihbarat Daire Başkanı *Bülent Orakoğlu* ve ordudan ayrılan Onbaşı *Kadir Sarmusak’*ın adının karıştığı bir istisnai dinleme skandalı vardı.

Ancak köprünün altından çok sular aktı; TSK dinlemeleri uzmanlaştı. (Dinlemeler ABD-Utah üzerinden kimler aracılığıyla Türkiye’ye sızdırılıyor? Bakınız: odatv.com)

üst düzey komutanlarının darbe hazırlığı içinde olduğunu iddia eden, dönemin Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral *üzden ürnek’*e ait olduğu söylenen ama gerçekte olmayan sahte günlükler yayınlandı. 

Ardından, *"gazetecileri fişleyen"* sözde andıçlar ortaya çıkarıldı.

Kimin yazdığı belli olmayan lahikalar ortaya saçıldı.

Genelkurmay Başkanları Orgeneral *Yaşar Büyükanıt* ve Orgeneral *İlker Başbuğ* hakkında, göreve başlayacakları dönemde karalama kampanyaları başlatıldı. Fotoğraflar sızdırıldı.

TSK’da kuvvet komutanlığı, ordu komutanlığı yapmış emekli orgeneraller, Ergenekon soruşturmasına dahil edilip hücrelere tıkıldı. 

Psikolojik savaş öyle bir hal aldı ki, Mehmetçiğin teröre karşı verdiği mücadelenin sırları bile sızdırıldı. Tuğgeneral *Münir Erten’*e ait olduğu söylenen ve Kuzey Irak’a yapılan kara harekÃ¡tını iki gün önceden haber veren bir video, internetten yayınlandı.

Son günlerde ise, insansız hava aracı tarafından Aktütün’e teröristlerin saldıracağı görüntüsünün TSK’ya verildiği ama hiçbir önlemin alınmadığı şeklinde manşetler atıldı. Oysa görüntülerin Aktütün’le ilgisi yoktu.

Uzatmaya gerek yok. Benzerlerini okuyorsunuz, biliyorsunuz.

Söylemek istediğimiz şudur: Gözü bağlı Hintliler gibi meseleyi sadece bir boyutuyla ele alırsanız, meselenin tümünü, özünü kavrayamazsınız.

*Sonuç olarak:*

Bütünü görmek gerekiyor.

Mesele, Cumhuriyet’in kurucu ideolojisine sahip çıkma meselesidir.

Mesele, ulusal bütünlüğü, bağımsızlığı koruma; komşularla savaşmama meselesidir.

Mesele, Ortadoğu’da taşeron olmayı reddetme meselesidir.

Mesele, dünyanın en büyük petrol rezervlerine sahip Irak ve İran’daki petrol kuyularının bekçiliğini yapmama meselesidir.

Mesele, sadece bunlardan ibarettir.

Yandaş medyanın manşetlerini böyle değerlendiriniz.


*KİM BU NEW YORK AYDINLARI*

*BİZİM* sözde solcu-liberalleri bilirsiniz; hep üstten bakarlar, dudak bükerler, kimseleri beğenmezler. Aslında; bunların tek yaptıkları, Osmanlı’daki Tercüme Odası’nda çalışan memurların yaptıkları gibi çeviridir; tercümedir.

Bunlar, New York Neo-Conların söylediklerini, yazdıklarını evirip çevirip yeniymiş, kendi görüşleriymiş gibi yazıp söylüyorlar.

Sizce aşağıdaki sözler kime aittir?

Ulus devletin sonu gelmiştir.

Yeni yüzyılın en önemli çatışması, demokrasi güçleri ile otokratik (despotizm yanlısı, baskıcı) güçlerin çatışması olacaktır.

Türk ordusu dokunulmaz bir kurum değildir. 

Türkiye’yi daha demokratik kılacak olan, Türklerin hayatından devletin ve ordunun rolünü azaltmaya yarayacak reformlardır.

Asıl mesele din özgürlüğüdür. 

Vs...

Bunları Türkiye’deki solcu-liberaller söylüyor derseniz yanılırsınız.

Bunları söyleyenler; New York aydınları! 

Ya da günümüz deyimiyle -başlangıçta aşağılayıcı bir terim olarak ortaya atılan- *"Neo-Con"*lardır.

Bunlar; 1930’lu yıllarda Amerikan Troçkist hareketi içindeydiler. Sol hareket içinde yer almaları, hepsinin Yahudi olmasından ve Ekim Devrimi’yle tarihte ilk kez antisemitizmi suç sayan bir devlet kurulmasından kaynaklanıyordu. 

Ancak: *Hitler-Stalin* anlaşması ve *Troçki’*nin 2. Dünya Savaşı’nda *Hitler’*e karşı savaşan *Franklin D. Roosevelt’*i desteklemeyi reddetmesi, günümüz Neo-Conların atalarının, sosyalizm yolundan teker teker ayrılmasına yol açtı. 

1948’de İsrail’in kurulmasından sonra bu grup artık kurtuluşun sosyalizmde değil, İsrail’i koruyabilecek tek güç olan Amerika’da olduğunu savundu: *"Amerika ne denli güçlü olursa, İsrail de o denli güçlü olacaktır."*

New York aydınları, ABD’yi *"yeni mesih"* ilan ettikten sonra, sol hareket içinde edindikleri birikimleri Amerika ve Avrupa’da sol hareketin içini oymak için kullandı.

Daha önce bu sayfada/Hürriyet’te yazdım; New York aydınları tarafından kurulan ve CIA tarafından fonlanan, solcu görünen ama asıl amacı solun içini boşaltmak olan *"Congress for Cultural Freedom",* soğuk savaş boyunca Sovyetler’deki sosyalizme karşı, sözde *"özgürlükçü sosyalizm"* inşa etme misyonu üstlendi! Dillerinden düşürmedikleri kavramlar, demokrasi, insan hakları ve özgürlük idi. Pek çok iyi niyetli solcu aydın, ne yazık ki bunların aleti oldu; bu rüzgÃ¡ra kapıldı.

Solcu aydınları yanıltanların başında Amerikalı *Max Shachtman* geliyordu. O, Neo-Conların ilk lideriydi aslında. Ne sosyalizm ne kapitalizm diyen *"3. Kamp"* teorisi onundu. Görüşlerini *"öğrencileri"* yaydı:

*James Burnham, "The Managerial Revolution"* kitabında, insanlığın karşısındaki en büyük tehdidin artık, *"teknisyenlerin"* ve *"bilim adamlarının"* yanı sıra *"bürokratlardan"* ve *"askerlerden"* oluşan güçlü bir *"elit"* yönetici sınıftan geldiğini yazdı. 

Neo-Conların önde gelen teorisyeni *Robert Kagan,* son kitabı *"The Return of History and the End of Dreams"*te, yeni yüzyılın en önemli çatışmasının liberal demokrasiler ile otokratik devletlerin çatışması olduğunu yazdı. Ulus devletler yıkılmadan özgürleşme olamazdı!

New York Times’ın *"şahinler"* arasında saydığı *Daniel Fried,* İsrail’in bir ulus devlet olmasından rahatsız değildi. Ama söz konusu Türkiye olunca çok sert konuşuyordu: *"Sorun Türklerin nasıl bir ülkeye sahip olmak istedikleridir. Milliyetçilik/ulusalcılık özünde defansif bir tutuma, gurursuzluğa dayanır. Gururlu insanlar milliyetçi/ulusalcı olmaz, gururlu insanlar dünyaya açık olur."* 

*Allan Bloom, Sidney Hook, Norman Podhoretz* gibi eski solcu New York aydınları, 1980’lerde *"neo-liberalizmin"* taraftarı oldular.

Neo-Conları sadece sivil olarak düşünürseniz yanılırsınız:

Sözü, Amerikan ordusundan Yarbay *Patrick F. Gillis’*e bırakalım: 

*"Tarihe baktığımızda, Türkiye’deki siyasal yapının, ordunun etkisini sınırlamada kifayetsiz ve isteksiz olduğunu görürüz. Ancak bu durum, 2003 yılı itibarıyla değişmeye başlamıştır. ABD-Türkiye ilişkileri, soğuk savaş yıllarının askeri ortaklığından, çok yönlü bir ortaklığa dönüşmelidir. Türkiye’nin ABD ile kalıcı ve geliştirilmiş bir stratejik ortaklık kurabilmesi için bütünüyle demokratik olması gerekmektedir."* (Mayıs 2004)

Bu söylemlerin Türkiye’de yaygınlık kazanmasının bir diğer nedeni de, İngiltere doğumlu *"Yeni-Sol"*un ithalidir! Bu nedenlerle *"Anti-emperyalist Deniz Gezmiş solcu olamaz"* diyebiliyorlar. üevirdikleri öyle çünkü. Neyse, fazla kafa karıştırmayayım. 

İşin özünde; Neo-Conlar, önce sosyalisttiler, sonra hümanist solcu oldular ve en son geldikleri yer, ulus devlete karşı anti-emperyalizme inanmayan, solcu liberallik!

New York aydınlarının yazdığını, söylediğini, Türkiye’deki solcu-liberaller bugün büyük bir öfke ve kinle dile getiriyorlar. 

Kızgınlıkları biraz da, göbekten bağlandıkları neo-liberalizmin ve ABD’nin dünya üzerindeki hegemonyasının küresel kriz ile çökmesinin endişesinden kaynaklanıyor. 


...

----------


## bozok

*Son hedefiniz TSK, ileri!* 


*Altemur KILIü* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 20/01/2009* 



*“Ergenekon Kampanyasının”* -komplosunun- asıl, son hedefinin, Türk ordusu ve komutanları olduğu gün gibi aşikar! TC, ordu tasfiye edilmedikçe çökertilemez; son hedef TSK!

Türkiye’nin *“mahşerinin”*, elleri tırpanlı, sayıları çok* “süvarileri”,* milletimizin değerlerini, tabii TSK’nın, Türk milleti indindeki saygınlığını-güvenini,* “biçerken”,* bunların yerine, zehirli tohumlar* “ekiyorlar”!* 

Yöntemleri öncelikle, anayasal görevi TC’yi muhafaza ve müdafaa etmek olan TSK’yı etkisiz kılmak, *“motivasyonunu”* (itici gücünü), reflekslerini körletmek! Bu, orduya karşı kin besleyen, liboş, sözde aydınların, AB’nin, ABD’nin ortak amaçları! Neden? Yakın zamanlara, Sovyetler Birliği dağılana- Soğuk Harp sona erene kadar, Amerikalıların, Avrupalıların gözdesi, NATO’nun çıpası-* “Kuzey kalesi”* olan Türk ordusu şimdi nasıl, neden* “düşman”* *oldu?* Bunun cevabı, Soner Yalçın’ın, 18 Ocak tarihli Hürriyet gazetesindeki nefis analizinde mevcut. *(“Darbeyi sadece askerler mi yapar?”)**. Kısacası; TSK, hesaplarına karşı çıktığı ve emellerine alet olmak istemediği için!

NATO Başkomutanı General Alexander Haig’ın sözlerini bu duruma uyduralım:* “TSK onları Sovyet tehlikesinden kurtardı, ama şimdi onları TSK’dan kim kurtaracak?”* 




*Gerçekler*
Bazı gerçekleri, bu bağlamda hatırlatmak gerek. Başka ülkelerin orduları *“milli ordulardır”.* Ama Türk ordusu, nev’i, kendisine özgü, bir *“millet ordusu”* ve Türk milleti de* “ordu bir millettir”* - şimdiye kadar! Türk milleti yüzyıllarca, bu anlayışla var olmuş, Avrupa’ya kadar dayanmış, sonunda *“Kurtuluş Savaşı’nı”* bu anlayış ve imanla kazanmıştır. Bugün de devletin-milletin var oluşunun* “omurgası-son sigortası”* ordudur. Orduya saygı ve güven bunun başlıca dayanağıdır! Ordunun geçmişte yaptığı müdahalelerde, yanlışlar, aşırılıklar olmuşsa da, bu temel gerçeği-zarureti hiçbir şey değiştiremez... Ama işte, değiştirmek istedikleri de bu!

Asıl sorulması gereken;* “TSK olmasaydı ve bu müdahaleler, 28 şubat yapılmasaydı ne olurdu?”* Bugün de, Türk ordusu olmazsa, olacaklar, o zaman olurdu. 



*Fark* 
TSK’yı diğer ordulardan farklı kılan da,* “Atatürkçülük” - “Atatürkçü isteklendirme ve refleksler”!* TSK bugün ulaştığı eğitim ve silah donanımıyla hem profesyonel, hem de millet ordusudur! Tarihteki Türk orduları da aslında* “millet ordularıydı”*, ama liboşelerden Ayşe Hür’ün, bu vasfa sataşırken itiraf ettiği gibi, Türk ordusu milletin ordusu olmaktaki bugünkü konumuna, Kurtuluş Savaşı’nda ve sonrasında Mustafa Kemal’in direktifleri ve anlayışıyla ulaştı! 

Genç Türk subayları, astsubaylar, hep bu *“motivasyonla”* yetişirler: Askeri okullarda, harp okullarında yoklama yapılırken,* “Mustafa Kemal”* adı okununca, bütün öğrencilerin, hep bir ağızdan,* “Burada”* diye haykırmaları, şov-tiyatro değil- ortak bir inancın ifadesidir! 

*“Milletin ordusu”* halkın ordusuna, askerliğe olan sevgisinde de ifadesini bulur veya bulurdu! *“Bulurdu”* dedim; askerlik görevini yapmamak ayıptı, eksiklikti... Gençler askerlik görevine davul zurnayla giderken, son zamanlarda, askerlikten kaçmak - bunun için rüşvet vermek,* “vicdani ret”* ve hatta* “eşcinsellik mazeretleri”* olağan hale geldi! 

Ve şimdi de halkta ve daha acısı ordudaki bu duyguları söndürmek istiyorlar! Eğer* “Ergenekon kapsamında”* muvazzaf, emekli subaylar, generaller, orgeneraller, Atatürk’ün emanetini nasıl müdafaa ederiz diye düşündükleri için tutuklanır ve malup medya tarafından suçlu ilan edilip aşağılanırlarsa, genç subaylar-subay adayları*; “aman bizim de başımız belaya girmesin, etliye sütlüye karışmayalım”* demeye başlamazlar mı? Demezler mi? Bu hareketler, ordunun halkın indindeki imajına, saygısına halel getirmez mi?




*Darbe* 
Darbe teşebbüsleri olduğundan söz ediliyor... Bunların aslı ne? Görevleri, TC’yi muhafaza ve müdafaa etmek olan Türk ordusunun komutanları, son zamanlarda Cumhuriyet’e karşı yönelen tehlikeleri* “muhakeme”* etmişler ve önleyici planlar yapmışlardır. Bu planlar şu veya bu kadarıyla uygulamaya konulmamışsa, suç değildir, görevleri gereğidir!

Asıl sorulması gereken bu planler ve özel günlükler nasıl dışarıya sızdırılıyor. Köstebekler kim ve ordunun komutanları arasına nasıl nifak sokuluyor? Bakın, eski ajan kışkırtıcı* “Mahir” Kaynak* ne diyor:* “Türkiye’nin iyiliği için AKP ve ordu uzlaştı, Ergenekon tasfiye edilecek.”* Gördünüz mü *“mahirane”* provokasyonu!


...

----------


## bozok

*"Sorun askerdir" Türk askeridir* 


*Altemur KILIü* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 26/01/2009* 




Hala anlaşılmamışsa ben, Ali Bayramoğlu’nun ağzıyla anlatayım: *“Ergenekon Operasyonu’nun-komplosunun”* *“sorunu”* TSK’dır. Bu *“aydın yazar”* müsveddelerinin *“sorunları, zorları”* Türk ordusu ve gücüdür! Bu güç ortadan kaldırılırsa, Atatürk’ün TC’sini yıkmak ve yerine ne idüğü belirsiz *“İkinci Cumhuriyet”* mi, yoksa *“ılımlı İslam devleti”* mi olur, başka bir şey kurmaktır! Bunun için de, her *“dalgada”* muvazzaf-emekli askerler tutuklandıkça, özellikle genç subayların *“isteklendirme ve reflekslerini”* körletmeye ve böylelikle onları yıldıracaklarını sanırlar! Bu kolay olmayacak, ama gene de kalede gedikler açılıyor! 



*İtiraf* 
Bakın bu saldırının bayraktarı Ali Bayramoğlu ne diyor: *“Ergenekon soruşturması hem hukuki hem siyasi bir taşıyıcıdır. Karanlık yapılarla, darbe girişmeleriyle uğraştığı kadar, askerin siyasi rolüne de dolaylı olarak el atmıştır... Bu dava ve soruşturma rayından çıkmadıkça, askerin özerk ve sorumsuz konumuna ilişkin sınırlayıcı sonuçlar üretecektir... Ergenekon soruşturması ise bir darbe girişimini kuyruğundan yakaladığı oranda, sivilleşme hamlesinin bu eksikliğini hukuki yaptırımlar üzerinden fiili açıdan gidermektedir.”* Karanlık yapılardan hesap sormak, temellendikleri ana yapı ve ana gelenekten hesap sormakla mümkün olmaz mı? 

Bayramoğlu’nun,* “refiki şefiği”* Hasan Cemal, maksatlarının ne TSK’dan *‘rövanş’* almak, ne de orduyu yıpratmak olduğunu kendisinin de *“asker düşmanı”* olmadığını iddia ediyor, ama her yazısı aksini kanıtlıyor. şu *“Son Sözleri”* de: *“Eğer Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri daha fazla yıpranmak istemiyorsa, kendi içinde bazı hesapları sormak, temizlemek ve ‘kol kırılır yen içinde kalır’ anlayışını terk ettiğini göstermek zorundadır.”* 

Hasan Cemal ordu düşmanı olmadığını benim külahıma anlatsın: Yetmişli yıllarda, bir terör örgütünün elemanı olarak, *“kendi ordusunun”*, hem de içinde hanımlar, çocuklar bulunan Ankara’daki *“Orduevine”* bomba atacak olan bu adam değil miydi? Son dakikada, bombayı atmamıştı, ama pişmanlık duyduğu için değil; şefinden, *“şimdilik dur”* emrini aldığı için! 




*TSK düşman, PKK mağdur* 
Son günlerde, kafalar öylesine karıştırıldı ve karıştırılıyor ki, sanırsınız TSK-Jandarma terör örgütü, PKK ise hedef aldığı *“insan hakları kuruluşu”...* PKK’ya karşı savaşmış olan Türk subayları ast subayları *“içeride”,* asıl canilerse dışarıda, hem mağdur hem de dağlarda!

Fakat dikkat edin, PKK liderleri, askeri kanada *“şimdilik bekleyin, işler yolunda”* emri vermişler. üyle ya, onların işlevini içeriden yapıyorlar. *Mermi, bomba harcamaya ne gerek var!* 

Ordu düşmanlarının alçaklığını, rahmetli Albay Abdülkerim Kırca’nın onur intiharından sonraki *“halleri”* belli etti! Bırakınız bir damla gözyaşı, hatta timsah gözyaşları dökmelerini, rahmetli malul ve şimdi de *“şehit”* albayın aleyhindeki iddialarını, sözlerine ne derece güvenilebileceği şüpheli bir itirafçının sözleri üzerine, *“Madalyanın öteki yüzü”* başlığı altında sürdürmeye devam ettiler! Bu nasıl gazeteciliktir? Bu, ne sönmez bir kindir! 

Ordu düşmanları *“vicdansız”* retçiler, şimdi de Atilla Olgaç adında bir, dizi oyuncusunun *“Komutanın emriyle 10 Yunan esirini, eli bağlı Rum’u öldürdüğü”* itiraflarına, hayal oyununa sarıldılar! Türk ordusunun onuruna belden aşağı vuruş yapmak, mubah şu bağlamda!

Bunların karşısında, onların *“Hepimiz Hrant Dink’iz”* diye yırtınmalarına karşılık bizim de,* “Hepimiz Kırca’yız”, “Hepimiz Ersöz’üz”, “Hepimiz üzbek’iz”, “Hepimiz Türk askerleriyiz”* diye, mertçe haykırmamız artık gereki-yor. Eşkıyanın, geceleri, sabahlara karşı, ne yapacaklarının belli olmadığı şu bağlamda, bizim de, en az onlar kadar cesur ve birlik olmamız gerekiyor!


...

----------


## bozok

*'Ergenekon' soruşturmasını mahşeri muhakeme gibi sunmanın perde arkası...* 




*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 30/01/2009* 




‘Ergenekon’ soruşturması bazılarına göre keskin AKP karşıtlarının sindirilmesidir.

Bazıları da bu soruşturmayı devletteki çeteleşmelere karşı cihat olarak tarif eder.

Kimileri ‘Ergenekon’un, Güneydoğuda terörle mücadele edenlerden intikam olduğuna inanır.

Kimileri de bu soruşturma ya da muhakemeyi TSK’daki darbe teşebbüsünün adalete intikali gibi görür.

Bu ya da şu, ortada iddialar ve yargılama süreci var.

Varsa bir pislik, yani kanunsuzluk adalet bunu ortaya çıkaracaktır.

Benim bugün dikkatinize sunacağım şey, bu yargılamada hangi iddianın ağır bastığı ya da basması gerektiği değildir.

Bizim peşin hükümlü bir bakışımız yok.

Suç varsa elbette ceza da olmalıdır.

*Benim anlamadığım şey, Neo-İslamcı cenahta ‘Ergenekon’da ileri sürülen iddialara inanmanın adeta imanın ve hatta İslamın şartı haline getirilmesi garabetidir.*

Açın bakın o sözde İslamcı matbuata,* ‘Ergenekon’*; Uhut, Bedir ve Hendek gazalarından çok daha önemli görülmektedir.

Zerre abartmıyorum, soruşturmaya adeta mahşer günündeki ilahi mahkeme gibi bir önem atfediliyor.

*Peki ama niye?*

üyle ya bugün hadiseyi irdelemeyi cihat gibi görenler, çok değil 12 yıl önce Susurluk bağlamında ortaya atılan iddialara* “Fasa fiso”* dememişler miydi?

Bakın arşivlere, *bugün ‘Ergenekon’ şampiyonu olanlar* dün hangi yayınları yaptılar?

Dahası o matbuatın hangisi dün, bugün saldırdığı *‘Ergekoncuları’* kolluyordu!

Girin arşivlere her şey ortada.

Durum bu ise o zaman dün ve bugün arasında var olan gece ve gündüz misali bu farklılık niçin?

üyle ya her gün ‘Ergenekon’la yatıp kalkmak neyin ifadesidir?

*Ortaya çıkan tablo şudur:*

‘Ergenekon’olayına bizim gibi, suçu olan cezasını çeksin, olmayan da aklansın bakışında olmayıp, soruşturmaya peşin hükümle gözü kapalı yandaş olanlar belli ki bir görev icrasındadırlar.

Evet ’Ergenekon’u zihinlere adeta mahşer gününün ilahi mahkemesi gibi oturtmak isteyenlerin bir hedefi ve projesi vardır.

üyle, çünkü yapılan savcı atamalarına bile edilen isyan bu hakikatı net olarak ortaya koymaktadır.

*Sahi savcı atamalarına bu isyan niçindir?*

Onları oraya atayan Adalet Bakanı ve Müsteşarının da bulunduğu ve hatta başkan olduğu kurum (HSYK) değil midir?

Görüyorsunuz dava bağlamında çok iş var, 22 aydır soruşturma bitirilemedi, dolayısı ile savcı sayısının artırılması gerekiyor.

Yoksa, feveranınız bu atamalarla bazılarının iddia ettiği gibi kurulan oyunun bozulması ve adaletin gerçekten tecellisi midir?

Değilse soruyorum, AKP’li Bakanın başkanlık ettiği bir kurulun atadığı savcılara ön yargı ile hücum etmek neden?

Gelelim *‘Ergenekon’* soruşturmasını Uhud, Bedir ve Hendek gazalarının ötelerinde görme anlayışının ardında yatan gerekçeye?

*Bunun cevabı tek ve nettir:*

*Ergenekon simsarları*nın amacı, bu soruşturma ile Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinde imaj bağlamında gedikler açma hesabıdır. *Evet Ergenekon’a verdikleri destekle hedefleri Türk Ordusudur.*

...

----------


## bozok

*Gladio, TSK'ya saldırı başlattı!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazy Tarihi: 16/06/2009* 



Taraf gazetesinde yayınlanan belge ve devamındaki haberlerle birlikte ortaya çıkan bütün veriler, ortada bir tasfiye planı olduğunu gösteriyor. 

Bülent Esinoğlu, *“Amerika ‘Kesintisiz kaos ve halkın ilgisini başka noktaya çekerek kontrol etmek’ taktiğini kullanarak Türk Ordusunu hep kontrol etmek istemiştir”* diyerek,* “Ordu ile siyasi iktidarı karşı karşıya getirerek yaratılacak karmaşadan, ordu kumanda kademesi içinde çatlaklar yaratmak isteniliyor. Orduya karşı topyekÃ»n bir saldırıya geçtiler. Saldırının başlangıç amacı, orduya karşı tüm hukuksuz saldırıları meşrulaştırmaktır. Amerika Türk Ordusunu istediği gibi yönetmek istiyor. Kumanda kademelerine kendi istediği generalleri tayin ettirmek istiyor. Bunun için de, Kemalist subayların tasfiyesi gerekiyor”* diye yazdı. 

Esinoğlu, *“NATO’un içindeki Ordunun kendini yönetme zafiyetleri nasıl da ortaya çıkıyor. Emperyalizm, Gladyosunu da kullanarak yeni bir saldırıya geçti”* dedi. 

* * * 

MHP Grup Başkanvekili Oktay Vural ise meselinin diğer bir boyutuna dikkat çekti. Vural, Genelkurmay Başkanlığının Hükümet’e bağlı olduğuna işaret ederek* “Otursunlar birlikte bu işin arkasında kim var, kim yok ortak bir tavır belirlesinler. Hükümet ayrı, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ayrı mıdır? Hükümet’in, sorumluları, karşı bir taraf varmış gibi ortaya koyması devlet yönetimi açısından ciddi bir zaafiyet oluşturmaktadır.* 

*Genelkurmay Başkanlığı böyle bir belgenin kendileri tarafından hazırlanmadığını söylüyor. Bu durumda böyle bir belgeyi kim, hangi amaçla hazırlamıştır? Bunun mutlaka açığa çıkarılması lazım. Bu belge,Genelkurmay Başkanlığında hazırlanmamışsa TSK’yı yıpratmak ya da asker sivil ilişkilerinin gerilimi ekseninde Türk siyasetini yeniden dizayn etmek isteyenler tarafından mı hazırlanmıştır? Bunların açığa çıkarılması lazım. Bir mağduriyet edebiyatı için hazırlanmış ise bunların ortaya konulması lazım. Kim servis etmiştir, hangi amaç için yapılmıştır? Bu sürecin açığa kavuşturulması içinde belki de yayın yasağını ortadan kaldırmakta fayda var”* dedi. 


* * * 

Bu arada Taraf gazetesi, *“İleride Genelkurmay Başkanı olabilecekken emekliye ayrılan komutan”* a atfen bir haber yaptı. Sözkonusu komutanın,* “AKP ve Gülen karşıtı eylem planını hazırlayan ekip hakkında Org. Başbuğ’u iki kez uyardım. Yanlış işler yaptıklarını söyledim. Başbuğ da ‘Müsaade etmem’ dedi”* diye konuştuğu belirtildi. 

Bu haber, Esinoğlu’nun iddiasını doğrular nitelikte! üünkü geçmişte Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı iken bir tatbikatta, Orgeneral Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu’nun başının üzerinden bir mermi geçmiş, arkasındaki albay kalbinden vurularak ölmüştü. Kıvrıkoğlu ölseydi, bir komutan Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı ve ardından Genelkurmay Başkanı olacaktı. Bahsi geçen komutan o mudur bilmiyorum! Fakat Genelkurmay Başkanı olması tartışılan başka birisi yok. 

Peki bu nasıl bir fotoğraftır? 

İçimizi ferahlatan tek cümle, Genelkurmay’ın açıklamasındaki *“Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri; ciddi, sağduyulu, görev ve sorumluluklarının bilincinde ve tahriklere kapılmadan görevinin başındadır”* cümlesidir. 

üok daha fazla uyanık olmak gereken günlerdeyiz.

...

----------

